#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-11
* cjwatson takes a deep breath and advertises this channel on ubuntu-devel@lists
<thom> oh gods
<cjwatson> (trying to open up installer development)
<mark> :)
<mark> is there much need for diversification from d-i?
<cjwatson> some, yeah; I try to keep it down
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment has a few examples
<allmanj> hey - i followed the customizing the install cd instructions about playing with apt-ftparchive but the installer keeps complaining about a lack of an installable kernel. The syslog talks about GET base-installer/kernel/override-image and GET base-installer/kernel/image-2.6 and then says "Found kernels ''
<allmanj> Packages lists linux-image-386
<allmanj> and linux-image-2.6.15.26-386
<allmanj> the latter appears to provide linux-image which it appears is what base-installer is looking for
<allmanj> i'm a little out of my element though. any ideas?
<cjwatson> could I see all the syslog messages prefixed with "base-installer", please?
<cjwatson> provides aren't important
<allmanj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36424/
<allmanj> i just grepped for base-installer
<allmanj> ah - it's the signature...
<allmanj> i can probably fix this...
<cjwatson> ah, yes, dapper required that
<cjwatson> that should be fixed in edgy (though untested)
<cjwatson> you'll need to fudge ubuntu-archive-keyring and the udeb
<cjwatson> alternatively, you could extend the base-installer.d kludge ...
<cjwatson> mkdir -p /target/etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<cjwatson>         cat > /target/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/00trustcdrom <<EOT
<cjwatson> APT::Authentication::TrustCDROM "true";
<cjwatson> EOT
<cjwatson> (sorry about crap indentation)
<cjwatson> I'm not absolutely sure that that apt configuration key works in dapper, though, so you'd need to check
<allmanj> i'll try the documented way to do the signing first...
<cjwatson> yeah, mine is only if you want to be a crash test dummy :)
<allmanj> fixed signing (i think). hopefully that'll do it...
<allmanj> if not i'll trawl through the syslog myself before bothering you!
<cjwatson> don't worry, the syslog is very verbose and sometimes I can make a more educated guess :)
<allmanj> looks like it did the trick! booting into the system now to see if it's all good...
<cjwatson> excellent
<cjwatson> I really want to make sure at some point that that isn't an issue from edgy on
<cjwatson> the signed CDs business was a bit of a mistake
* allmanj nods
<allmanj> all looks good on this cd - that was the problem
<cjwatson> good to hear
<allmanj> is late_command run before users are created or something?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> er, let me double-check
<cjwatson> I tell a lie; in dapper it was. this was changed in Debian before edgy
<allmanj> curses. so i'll have to use late_command to create another script to be run after the users have been made?
<zul> hey
<LaserJock> cjwatson: so are you around?
<LaserJock> cjwatson: nvm, I'll catch you at a better time, just wanted to chat about ubiquity modularity
#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-12
<evand> good evening
<LaserJock> evening
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<cjwatson> morning
<LaserJock> hi
<zakame> hi cjwatson , just read your mail on d-i
<cjwatson> hm, not immensely useful for me to be told of new subscribers to ubuntu-installer; /me turns that off
<heno> cjwatson: when someone reports a bug in 6.06 and then tries it on 6.06.1 and finds it fixed do we simply mark is as 'Fixed' without fully understanding the bug? (no logs forthcoming) eg bug 48117
<cjwatson> heno: might as well mark that fix-released; freezes are typically kernel bugs or bad CDs anyway, and we won't be able to diagnose it any further
<heno> ok, thx
* cjwatson imports partman-base into bzr
<allmanj> cjwatson: hey - still having difficulty running a command after users are created on a dapper install cd. I created a file in /usr/lib/finish-install.d but it doesn't appear to be run...
<cjwatson> allmanj: in dapper, you need to use /usr/lib/prebaseconfig.d
<cjwatson> /usr/lib/finish-install.d was introduced in edgy
<neutrinomass> Not sure if this is the right place but I just want to double check that I didn't wrongly reject this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/61598
<allmanj> cjwatson, thanks! hard to find that...
<cjwatson> neutrinomass: this is the right place. Your rejection seems fair to me.
<neutrinomass> cjwatson: Ok, thanks :-)
<cjwatson> neutrinomass: it may not *necessarily* be a dead hard disk, though; the ubiquity/install/copying_error/hd_fault template in debian/ubiquity.templates in the ubiquity source package is roughly what I usually use for rejection messages in that case
<cjwatson> there might be other reasons other than temperature as well; if you encounter any, do let me know ...
<cjwatson> hmm, I wonder if there's any way that I could arrange for bzr pushes of installer branches to the supermirror to have their commit messages logged here
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/products/bzr-cia looks interesting
<neutrinomass> ahh, I didn't know that ubiquity printed such errors nowadays ... neat :)
<cjwatson> yeah, I did that in edgy to try to reduce the number of bugs we got due to broken disks of various kinds
<cjwatson> and in general it seems like a good idea to try to print saner crash messages where possible, if the crash is unavoidable ...
<neutrinomass> I take it that nothing similar can be done for faulty RAM, right ? (I rejected such a bug today thinking it's impossible)
<cjwatson> it's pretty hard since the bug could show up just about anywhere
<cjwatson> which bug was that?
<neutrinomass> just a sec, I lost it
<neutrinomass> https://launchpad.net/bugs/70441
<cjwatson> no, I think you're right there
<cjwatson> ok, hopefully we'll have the CIA bot here soonish; I've asked for it to track ubiquity and oem-config commits for now
<Riddell> crivvens, a new channel for me
<cjwatson> hello
<Riddell> cjwatson: a kubuntu live session should be enough (it just needs python-qt4) but there's a bug in python-qt4 where the user interface compiler only works with python2.5 so it may need python2.5 installed until I fix the package (top of my todo list)
<cjwatson> I can do that
<cjwatson> if my test machine hadn't decided that DISPLAYING ANYTHING was for wimps
<cjwatson> ah, there it is
<Riddell> cjwatson: I didn't look at the xembed stuff yet, so the qtparted window pops up externally for now
<cjwatson> ok, hopefully I'll manage to make that go away anyway
<cjwatson> booting kubuntu now, will take a while to build stuff etc.
* allmanj is still confused by dapper and prebaseconfig.d
<cjwatson> http://cia.navi.cx/stats/author/cjwatson <- excellent, ubiquity commits
<allmanj> i've created a script in there with a late_command and the permissions are good (i intentionally put in a crappy command at the end so the system wouldn't reboot)
<allmanj> the script creates a directory for a user created earlier and copies a file from the cd into it
<allmanj> but it doesn't appear to be run...
<cjwatson> what's the script name?
<allmanj> 01ssh_keys?
<cjwatson> should be ok. is there an "info: Running /usr/lib/prebaseconfig.d/01ssh_keys" or "error: Unable to execute /usr/lib/prebaseconfig.d/01ssh_keys" message in syslog?
<cjwatson> oh, hang on, you're creating the script with a late_command?
<allmanj> yes?
<allmanj> i need it to be run after the user has been created...
<cjwatson> allmanj: that won't work, you need to create it with an early_command; by the time late_command is run, prebaseconfig has already decided what scripts in /usr/lib/prebaseconfig.d to execute
<cjwatson> late_command being run from a prebaseconfig script itself
<allmanj> ... oh. d'oh!
<allmanj> thanks
<cjwatson> allmanj: you'll need to set the number appropriately
<cjwatson> allmanj: I suggest 07 rather than 01
<cjwatson> user-setup is run at 06
<allmanj> ah groovy - much thanks. That definitely would have got me!
<cjwatson> sometimes I really wish I could update the dapper installer in non-trivial ways :) gets very confusing
<cjwatson> but then I consider the pain that would cause, in turn ...
<allmanj> aye. it's just a shame that just about all of the documentation is for edgy
<cjwatson> there's the installation-guide package in dapper?
<cjwatson> installation-guide-i386
<cjwatson> sorry if I've mentioned it to you before
<cjwatson> it does have a few errors though - mentions base-config and such
<cjwatson> Riddell: "pyuic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (4.0 vs. 3.3.7)"
<allmanj> that did the job there anyway - thanks a mil
<cjwatson> good
<Riddell> cjwatson: what says that?
<Riddell> it may help to do:  cp -r /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyQt4/uic/ /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/PyQt4/uic
<Riddell> cjwatson: you don't need to copmile the .ui file any more, it does that at run time
<Riddell> compile
<cjwatson> Riddell: kdepyuic; you left that call in debian/rules
<jerom1> Hi all
<jerom1> When i add theses packages in my kickstart linux-headers-server, linux-image-server, linux-source my initrd is failed after reboot. Have you an idea ?
<cjwatson> could you please give more detail, e.g. exact error messages?
<jerom1> unmoutable device ... kernel panic after reboot
<jerom1> and my grub conf is ok
<cjwatson> check that the initramfs is being generated for the correct kernel flavour
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-kernel will probably be better at this
<jerom1> oki thanks
<cjwatson> mind you, you shouldn't be installing linux-image-server in the %packages section in kickstart
<cjwatson> jerom1: to use the server kernel, 'preseed base-installer/kernel/override-image string linux-image-server' (or linux-server to include restricted modules as well) is better
<cjwatson> if you installed it in pkgsel it's entirely possible that the initramfs just wasn't generated
<Riddell> cjwatson: I've not been making .debs out of it, only running it manually
<cjwatson> my normal testing method is to use debuild to build a package; makes sure it keeps working ...
<Riddell> packaging updated
<cjwatson> note I just did some packaging work on my side too
<cjwatson> to make desktop, pixmaps, po subdirs be built even if UBIQUITY_NO_GTK=1
<jerom1> how to install kernel image server with kickstart please ?
<jerom1> i install generic, but i cannot install server, how to install this please ?
<cjwatson> 14:44 < cjwatson> jerom1: to use the server kernel, 'preseed base-installer/kernel/override-image string linux-image-server' (or linux-server to include restricted modules as well) is better
<cjwatson> requires edgy
<cjwatson> oh, no, I tell a lie
<cjwatson> I implemented base-installer/kernel/override-image in dapper
<cjwatson> so just put the above in the main section of your kickstart file
<cjwatson> Riddell: do we still need to build-dep on python-kde3-dev?
<cjwatson> since kdepyuic isn't called in the build process any more
<Riddell> cjwatson: no
<cjwatson> excellent
<jerom1> cjwatson> thanks i test tomorrow, bye
<stgraber> hi
#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-13
<jerom1> Hi,
<jerom1> i use kickstart but i cannot use bash interpreter, can you confirm %post --interpreter doesn't work
<cjwatson> you cannot use bash in kickstart; that is correct
<cjwatson> it's always possible to avoid bashisms
<cjwatson> it's usually a fairly trivial change
<jerom1> is it correct if i comment test "if [ "$2" != /bin/sh ] ; then" in lib/kickseed/handlers/post.sh in initrd ?
<jerom1> i must use bash, my datacenter sysadmin must use bash (in standard post install ...)
<cjwatson> you cannot use bash. it is not there.
<cjwatson> you only have busybox sh in the installer environment.
<cjwatson> show me your %post script and I'll be entirely happy to convert it to ordinary sh for you; this is a trivial operation
<cjwatson> in fact there's often nothing to convert
<jerom1> oki I will convince my sysadmin
<cjwatson> your sysadmin should recognise that there is a very large subset of bash which can be used in plain POSIX /bin/sh
<cjwatson> (this isn't Solaris /bin/sh, which is considerably less capable)
<jerom1> oki i demand to my sysadmin to show his bash script
<cjwatson> hmm, well
<cjwatson> actually
<cjwatson> strictly speaking if you aren't using --nochroot then you ought to be allowed to use --interpreter /bin/bash
<cjwatson> (sorry, I've only just woken up ...)
<cjwatson> I had forgotten that --nochroot wasn't the default
<cjwatson> I'll make that change in kickseed for feisty. As I say, though, it shouldn't block you, because all bash scripts can be rewritten to work in sh with at most minor modifications.
<jerom1> oki good :-)
<cjwatson> it's a bit more than just removing that check in post.sh, because /bin/sh is hardcoded elsewhere
<cjwatson> not a huge change, but hard to describe over IRC
<jerom1> oki
<jerom1> thanks
<cjwatson> ok, kickseed thus improved in feisty
<cjwatson> thanks for the report; sorry I incorrectly dismissed it at first
<jerom1> no problem, great thanks
<Riddell> cjwatson: seems like qt4 ubiquity does the guided partitioning immediately after you click Next without warning, is that something I missed out or something that hasn't been put back in yet?
<cjwatson> it should calculate the new partitions but not actually commit them until after the summary page. AFAIK that's working in gtk+qt3
<Riddell> yes, it was, I wonder what i missed out
<cjwatson> the summary page implementation maybe?
<cjwatson> that code path can be hairy ...
<Riddell> is there an extra mainloop nesting there?  the way I've coded it the flag will only know about 1 nesting
<cjwatson> Riddell: there used to be, but isn't any more
<Riddell> cjwatson: what changed?
<cjwatson> it was made a whole lot less crackful
<cjwatson> I rewrote the partitioning commit step
<Riddell> so it should just work without coding anything special, instead of wiping my hard disk at the wrong time
<cjwatson> do you see the summary page at all?
<Riddell> choose Guided paritioning, click Next -> progress box saying hard disk being wiped
<cjwatson> I'm not convinced by the on_steps_switch_page change you made
<cjwatson> is there nothing like the aboutToShow signal any more?
<cjwatson> IMO it should be done with signals to make sure that we handle page changes properly event if they aren't done via set_current_page
<cjwatson> -        if step == "stepWelcome":
<cjwatson> +        if step == str("stepWelcome"):
<cjwatson> >>> "stepWelcome".__class__
<cjwatson> <type 'str'>
<cjwatson> why that change?
<cjwatson> other than that, unclear - trying it myself now
<Riddell> it wasn't matching, at least on one of the places in that if bunch, I didn't look into why
<cjwatson> brb, parents
* Riddell off out, going to give this holiday thing a try
<cjwatson> have fun :) I'll see what I can fix up
<cjwatson> Riddell: can't reproduce here
<cjwatson> I had to fix a partman problem to stop parted_server segfaulting and see the content of the autopartitioning page at all, but that's not your problem ...
<allmanj> hey - i'm looking for packages on the dapper cd that aren't installed by ubuntu-standard or ubuntu-desktop so i can remove them as i'm after creeping a little over burnable size...
<allmanj> that, or i'd like to modify what counts as "ubuntu-desktop"
<cjwatson> allmanj: look at the Task lines in the Packages file and/or study https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<allmanj> dapper appears to have an ubuntu-desktop package... is this not used?
* allmanj looks at the ship seed
<cjwatson> sure, it's used
<cjwatson> but as a component of the task ...
<cjwatson> language packs are a normal-ish thing to strip out
<allmanj> i'm thinking the samba server is a candidate
<cjwatson> sounds reasonable
<allmanj> aye - it's big and i'm pretty sure i'll never need it
<macogw> what does ubiquity show up as in the system monitor's processes list?  it froze installing feisty -.-
<macogw> the X button in the top right doesnt do anything. minimize and maximize work just dandy
#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-14
<jerom1> Hi Colin,
<jerom1> I convert my bash post script to an sh script, but i have two problems :
<jerom1> cat > /etc/network/if-up.d/forcingspeed.tmp << EOF
<jerom1> #!/bin/bash
<jerom1> if [ "$IFACE" != "lo" ] ; then
<jerom1> /usr/sbin/ethtool -s $IFACE speed 100 duplex full autoneg off
<jerom1> fi
<jerom1> EOF
<jerom1> in bash my $IFACE is preserved but it interpreted in sh
<jerom1> sorry my script :
<jerom1> cat > /etc/network/if-up.d/forcingspeed.tmp << EOF
<jerom1> #!/bin/bash
<jerom1> if [ "IFACE" != "lo" ] ; then
<jerom1> /usr/sbin/ethtool -s IFACE speed 100 duplex full autoneg off
<jerom1> fi
<jerom1> EOF
<jerom1> cat /etc/network/if-up.d/forcingspeed.tmp | sed -e 's#IFACE#\$IFACE#g' > /etc/network/if-up.d/forcingspeed
<jerom1> do you know an sh equivalent to "let" bash command ?
<cjwatson> give me an example
<cjwatson> IFACE without a preceding $ looks wrong. What's that script supposed to do?
<cjwatson> oh, I see
<cjwatson> no, don't do that silly sed thing. use <<'EOF' instead
<jerom1> i would create a target file contains :
<jerom1>  /usr/sbin/ethtool -s $IFACE speed 100 duplex full autoneg off
<jerom1> my problem is $IFACE is interpreted
<jerom1> and i want preserved $IFACE because the target file is a shelle script
<cjwatson> <<'EOF' not << EOF
<cjwatson> quoting the here-doc delimiter suppresses parameter expansion inside the here-doc
<jerom1> ok cool
<jerom1> and i have another problem : do you know an sh equivalent to "let" bash command ?
<jerom1> an example :
<jerom1> HNTP=$RANDOM
<jerom1> let "HNTP %= 23"
<cjwatson> yes, normal arithmetic evaluation will do just fine. HNTP="$(($RANDOM % 23))"
<cjwatson> $((...)) does arithmetic expansion
<jerom1> it doesn't work, when i test in my portable (on ubuntu edgy) is it normal ?
<jerom1> jeromeb@bodega:~/dev/scripts$ more sh-test-colin
<jerom1> #!/bin/sh
<jerom1> HNTP="$(($RANDOM % 23))"
<jerom1> echo "$HNTP - $MNTP"
<jerom1> jeromeb@bodega:~/dev/scripts$ sh sh-test-colin
<jerom1> sh-test-colin: 3: arithmetic expression: syntax error: " % 23"
<cjwatson> oh, that's not the fault of the arithmetic syntax; $RANDOM is a bashism
<cjwatson> if you really need $RANDOM, you could write out an executable #! /bin/bash script somewhere in /target and call it ...
<jerom1> i am in %post with chroot, is it possible ?
<cjwatson> sure, if you're chrooted then you don't need to worry about writing it in /target - just put it somewhere and call it
<jerom1> oki thanks
<jerom1> i found this command : dd if=/dev/urandom count=1 2> /dev/null | cksum | cut -f1 -d" " for generate random
<cjwatson> that would work, yes
<verwilst> hi!
<verwilst> cjwatson: ping
<verwilst> i'm trying to setup kickstart for ubuntu
<verwilst> we're already using it with fedora
<verwilst> would be nice to have ubuntu like that too
<verwilst> but it seems like it's not really stable/supported/working yet?
<cjwatson> should be, we've had it since 5.04 ;-)
<cjwatson> verwilst: anything particular you're having problems with? it's certainly stable and supported, but there are a few things we acknowledge that it doesn't do with respect to Fedora
<cjwatson> in some cases there are moderately straightforward workarounds
<verwilst> well
<verwilst> euh
<verwilst> for one, it keeps nagging there is no cd available :)
<verwilst> then refuses to mount from nfs
<verwilst> while fedora mounts perfectly from the same path
<verwilst> networking isn't up when it tries nfs
<cjwatson> NFS is one of the things that isn't supported, I'm afraid
<cjwatson> well, sort of
<cjwatson> you can get the kickstart file over nfs
<verwilst> oh
<verwilst> cjwatson: is it much work to implement support for that?
<cjwatson> but the Ubuntu installer itself doesn't support NFS, so that's of limited use
<verwilst> so
<cjwatson> it's non-trivial - customer demand would help to get it scheduled
<cjwatson> not huge, but not a ten-liner or anything either
<verwilst> cjwatson: well, i could always to get my ceo to pay for the implementation ;)
<verwilst> + try
<cjwatson> basically write an nfs-retriever and then run around everything else
<cjwatson> if that's a serious possibility, please do e-mail me
<cjwatson> you can install from HTTP or FTP, though
<cjwatson> no CD available> can you elaborate on that?
<verwilst> cjwatson: back :)
<verwilst> well, we'll probably use http
<verwilst> it pxe boots
<verwilst> loads installer
<verwilst> hold on, i'll rerun my pxe boot
<cjwatson> if I can get the exact error message, I can probably nail it down fairly easily
<verwilst> okido
<verwilst> hold on
<verwilst> it's booting
<verwilst> it's detecting hardware to find cdrom first
<verwilst> then it gives a messagebox
<verwilst> [!!]  Configuring net
<verwilst> as title
<verwilst> "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted, ... Try again to mount the cdrom?"
<verwilst> console shows it's trying to access /dev/hdc
<cjwatson> ok, and you don't want it to touch the CD?
<verwilst> yip
<verwilst> haven't found a trigger for it yet though :)
<cjwatson> where did you get the initrd you're using?
<verwilst> <cdroot>/install/vmlinuz
<cjwatson> right, the initrds are different - you need to use the netboot one
<cjwatson> dapper or edgy?
<verwilst> edgy
<verwilst> and feisty
<cjwatson> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<cjwatson> fetch the bits from there
<verwilst> ah
<verwilst> they're not on the cd
<cjwatson> netboot.tar.gz is the simplest, but you can take individual pieces if you prefer
<verwilst> so that's why i don't have a net connection either?
<cjwatson> actually, they are on the CD, in /install/netboot/
<cjwatson> right - the cdrom initrd expects to be able to fetch the bits needed to bring up the network from the CD
<verwilst> cjwatson: ah cool, i usually just mount the cd and symlink the kernels :)
<cjwatson> whereas the netboot initrd has them built-in
<verwilst> explains a lot :)
<verwilst> install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/{linux,initrd.gz} ?
<cjwatson> yes
<verwilst> let me try ;)
<verwilst> i can just share kickstart file and iso through http
<verwilst> so i can do away with nfs alltogether
<verwilst> hm
<cjwatson> well, not the ISO
<cjwatson> erm, maybe
<verwilst> network autoconfiguration failed
<cjwatson> it needs an actual archive
<verwilst> ah
<verwilst> heh
<cjwatson> mounting the ISO and making that visible over HTTP might work
<verwilst> it's more different from fedora than i though :)
<cjwatson> it's something I loosely try to support, but haven't tested since breezy; a real mirror is more stable
<verwilst> but i can just specify like ftp://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ ... for example
<cjwatson> (there are CD space pressures)
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> a big squid cache can often be just as good
<cjwatson> network autoconfiguration> that's just DHCP
<verwilst> yeah
<verwilst> but i need an ip in order to get the kickstart eh ;)
<verwilst> oh wait
<verwilst> must be my playing with ksdevice
<verwilst> btw ksdevice=link isn't supported, correct?
<cjwatson> it should DHCP itself in order to get the Kickstart file ...
<verwilst> yeah
<verwilst> but that fails
<cjwatson> ksdevice=link> I don't think that existed when I ported Kickstart. Do you have a reference?
<verwilst> i do see eth0: link up in dmesg
<verwilst> hm let me find the reference
<verwilst> http://linux.dell.com/files/whitepapers/nic-enum-whitepaper-v2.pdf
<verwilst> this is where it's explained
<verwilst> not really a redhat reference
<verwilst> but still :)
<verwilst> hm, i removed ksdevice=bootif
<verwilst> and now it finds an ip :)
<cjwatson> I was about to say, just leaving out ksdevice should be equivalent to ksdevice=link
<verwilst> oh
<cjwatson> wonder how bootif works ...
<cjwatson> ah, I see
<cjwatson> ok, supporting that would be possible if netcfg were taught how to be preseeded with a mac address
<cjwatson> I noticed a wishlist bug asking for that the other day
<cjwatson> I've made ksdevice=link equivalent to just leaving it out in my development branch
<cjwatson> can't support bootif just yet, but I can at least make that emit a warning rather than silently misbehaving
<cjwatson> (done)
<verwilst> cool :)
<verwilst> i work for hostbasket.com btw, if you ever heard from it :)
<verwilst> we give most dedicated/colocated customers fedora installs
<verwilst> but i want to change that to ubuntu
<verwilst> so having a working pxe-ubuntu environment is pretty essential ;)
<cjwatson> ah right, indeed
<cjwatson> I hadn't, but my knowledge of the Belgian hosting industry is ... a bit rusty so that's to be expected :)
<verwilst> hehe
<verwilst> we're the biggest private webhosting company in belgium
<verwilst> ( apart from the isp's eh :) )
<verwilst> cjwatson: seems to work like a charm
<cjwatson> hooray
<verwilst> you've been a great help ;)
<verwilst> cjwatson: oh!
<verwilst> one thing
<verwilst> i read raid isn't supported?
<verwilst> raid / --level 1 --device md1 raid.11 raid.12
<verwilst> stuff like that
#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-15
<cjwatson> verwilst: that's right, unfortunately - the infrastructure in d-i to do that hasn't really landed yet
<cjwatson> though it is, I believe, on its way ...
<verwilst> euh
<verwilst> what was my statement again? :d
<verwilst> ah nm
<verwilst> raid
<verwilst> :)
<verwilst> on its way?
<cjwatson> yeah
<verwilst> for feisty + 1?
<verwilst> or no real schedule? :)
<cjwatson> it's coming in from Debian and therefore being done by a volunteer, so I don't know
<cjwatson> (sorry for the delay; parental tech support)
<verwilst> :) np
<verwilst> ksdevice=link doesn't even work in fedora-core-6
<verwilst> ffs
<verwilst> it says it didn't find links that are up
<verwilst> but selecting eth0 starts the install right away
#ubuntu-installer 2006-12-16
<neutrinomass> Is the problem causing https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/72713 known? Somebody marked several bugs as duplicates of these today and in several cases, I can't see how they really are duplicates ....
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-10
<andre> bonjour
<andre> Y'a quelqu'un ?
<nijaba> hello
<nijaba> I am playing around with kickstart configurator and can't seem to find a way to add packages in the package selection interface...  I am dumb or just stupid?
<cjwatson> don't recall about the GUI, but just stick them in the %packages section in the output file, one per line ... not hard
<cjwatson> bug 21214
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 21214 in system-config-kickstart "package selection section has no packages to select" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/21214
<nijaba> thanks
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2381 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs): * Update for apt-setup 1:0.31ubuntu1.
<cjwatson> that apt-setup merge was hard work, and I'm not sure I got it all right; caveat emptor
<evand> heh, I'll study it regardless to see what was necessary this time around.
<evand> Did you happen to notice Henrik's post to ubuntu-devel about removing WinFOSS?  I imagine you'll probably want to weigh in on that.
<cjwatson> we had a conversation about it already by private mail
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> I am inclined to agree that its time has come to be removed
<cjwatson> on ubiquity tweaks, I try to do them as I go along with merges, otherwise it's much more difficult later
<evand> I don't have much of an opinion on whether or not it should be removed as I've never personally seen people make use of it, nor have I seen figures of usage in the greater ubuntu community.
<evand> ah, I was referring to the entire merge, not just the ubiquity end, but noted.
<cjwatson> oh, right
<bdmurray> In regards to Bug Day, if we find an Incomplete bug where the reporter has not responded with more information but there may enough information to try reproducing the bug what should the bug's status become?
<bdmurray> evand: ^
<evand> ah, hrm.
<bdmurray> Yeah, it seems like New or Confirmed would be good
<evand> I'm leaning towards confirmed.
<bdmurray> Maybe Confirmed and a low prioirty?
<evand> It's by no means ideal, but it seems to be the best option we have.
<evand> That works for me.
<bdmurray> evand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20071212
<bdmurray> If you could review the tasks that would be great
<evand> will do
<evand> bdmurray: It looks good.  My connection to wiki.ubuntu.com seems to be timing out now for some reason, but I'd like to add a note about requesting the appropriate log files as part of requesting more detailed information, just so it's clear.
<evand> Thanks again for organizing this, it's very much appreciated.
<bdmurray> evand: I was thinking about using an Include for the ubiquity section of Bugs/Responses
<evand> ah, that works as well
<Goosemoose> why would a network install fail at the install and select software page?
<evand> what does VT4 say?
<Goosemoose> i started the install again, can i hit alt-f2 at any time during the install and check ,or will it stop the process?
<evand> yes you can and no, it wont stop the process
<Goosemoose> ok let me check
<Goosemoose> it's 4000 lines
<Goosemoose> ill wait until it fails again and look at the end
<Goosemoose> 2nd time went through fine
<Goosemoose> rebooted to black screen though, argh
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-11
<mgunes> Hi, I'm in need of info triaging bug #164842; I'd appreciate a comment.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164842 in debian-installer "Live-CD boot menu: german help text contains untranslated string" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164842
<cjwatson> mgunes: I don't think it needs further triaging. Just leave it alone where it is
<mgunes> cjwatson, are d-i strings manually exported from LP?
<cjwatson> yes
<mgunes> may there have been a failure in the process with the German strings, since they seem to have been translated in Rosetta?
<cjwatson> the export I have shows them as fuzzy
<mgunes> fuzzy?
<cjwatson> are you familiar with gettext?
<mgunes> not in depth
<cjwatson> become so :-)
<cjwatson> fuzzy corresponds roughly to "needs review", "broken in some way", etc.
<mgunes> ah, right
 * mgunes checks Rosetta entries
<cjwatson> it's fine in Rosetta *now*, but probably wasn't on 5 Oct when I did the export
<mgunes> actually, it's still up for review in Rosetta
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> anyway, I've rejected the bug
<cjwatson> and I'm supposed to be on holiday today so I'll go and do something else :)
<cjwatson> I think a failure in the export is extraordinarily unlikely
<mgunes> I think it boils down to someone outside the German translation team having done the translation
<mgunes> anyway, thanks for your attention, good holidays :)
<cjwatson> outside> yes, very possible
<tjaalton> cjwatson: re: xorg.conf stub cleaned by livecd-rootfs; do you suggest we should fix it in the x-x.postinst?
<tjaalton> I wonder why the problem was introduced in hardy, if it really is livecd-rootfs that does the cleaning
<tjaalton> there's a bug in apt-setup generators/91security
<tjaalton> echo "deb http://$host/ $codename/updates $dists" >> $file
<tjaalton> that should not be tried on ubuntu
<tjaalton> because hardy/updates is nonexistent
<cjwatson> tjaalton: thanks, fixed
<cjwatson> tjaalton: ask me tomorrow about xorg.conf
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ok, sure
<xivulon> cjwatson any objections against the following ugly lines to detect whether / is on an host device?
<xivulon> loopdev=$(awk '$2=="/" && $4~"loop" {print $1}' /etc/fstab)
<xivulon> hostdev=$(awk '"'${loopdev}'"~"^"$2 && $2!="/" {print $1}' /proc/mounts)
<xivulon> I'll need to use the above in quite a few places
<xivulon> both during installation and regular boot
<evand> xivulon: you're probably better off emailing him.  He's on vacation today.
<xivulon> ah ok
<xivulon> evand can you spot anything wrong in the above?
<xivulon> basically it tries to find a mountpoint in /proc/partitions which hosts the file used to loopmount /
<xivulon> should be generic enough
<evand> Indeed.  It looks ok to me, but best to check with cjwatson, just to be on the safe side.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-12
<tjaalton> cjwatson: so, about the livecd-rootfs/xorg.conf breakage again.. I'm thinking that since livecd-rootfs hasn't changed much, the cleanup of x-x.postinst is the reason why it breaks now
<cjwatson> that seems probable. fundamentally the live CD needs to generate a completely fresh xorg.conf at boot. It's your choice as to how that should be implemented
<tjaalton> yep, I need to take another look at what was cleaned up from the postinst
<cjwatson> soren: do you reckon you could take the netcfg/get_domain priority fix that came up on ubuntu-installer@lists yesterday?
<cjwatson> (make it be asked at priority high in the static case, but still medium for DHCP)
<soren> I'm not subscribed to ubuntu-installer, actually.
<soren> I probably should be.
<soren> Who needs sleep anyway?
<soren> :)
<cjwatson> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/2007-December/000125.html is the thread
<cjwatson> it's a quiet list
<cjwatson> not announcement-only, but the traffic is low anyway
<soren> Yes, I can tell. :)
<soren> I should be able to make that happen.
<cjwatson> great, thanks
<cjwatson> netcfg is in bzr
<cjwatson> usual place
<soren> Got it.
<cjwatson> soren: I switched all the Original-Vcs-Svn fields I could find over to XS-Original-Vcs-Svn, by the way
<cjwatson> didn't bother with uploads just for that though
<soren> Sure.
<evand> cjwatson: regarding bug 150872 and bug 175165, they're more of a udev problem, correct?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150872 in ubiquity "Permanent fstab line for removable CDROM clashes with flash drives." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150872
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175165 in ubiquity "Don't add removable drives to /etc/fstab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175165
 * evand hugs ubotu 
<Goosemoose> hi guys, when using a preseed file the splash command in the grub line is giving me a black screen when the computer reboots for the first time
<Goosemoose> what can i change to fix this?
<evand> what does /etc/usplash.conf say?  You don't get a black screen when you boot without the splash argument?
<Goosemoose> evand, when i remove the splash argument ubuntu loads fine
<Goosemoose> let me look
<evand> and you don't have this issue when installing without using a preseed file?
<Goosemoose> exactly
<Goosemoose> wow, it didn't pick a good resolution either
<Goosemoose> looks like crap, changing it manually
<Goosemoose> # Usplash configuration file
<Goosemoose> xres=1280
<Goosemoose> yres=1024
<Goosemoose> still there?
<evand> indeed, does changing the resolution help?
<cjwatson> evand: hmm, perhaps partman-target
<evand> hrm, ok.
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: sounds like bug 150930
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150930 in ubiquity "Black screen, and bad usplash.conf" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150930
<cjwatson> partman-target's hardcoding might be less necessary now that we don't actually *need* the CD post-reboot
<Alfafa> Hi are this channel also for the alternative installation cd?
<Alfafa> ahh I see the topic ;-)
<Alfafa> I have a problem with creation of raid/md devices both in ubuntu and debian(and I know it works on some machines)
<Goosemoose> cjwatson, so what should i do to fix the issue?
<Goosemoose> manually change the grub file on every install?
<cjwatson> it's the usplash configuration file, not grub ...
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: hang on, is this the alternate install CD or netboot? if either, it can't be bug 150930
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150930 in ubiquity "Black screen, and bad usplash.conf" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150930
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: however, you could overwrite /target/etc/usplash.conf with your preferred version in a preseed/late_command preseed
<Goosemoose> netobot
<Goosemoose> netboot
<Goosemoose> hmm , might have to do that
<Goosemoose> strange thing is i set the monitor resolution in the preseed file to 1024x768
<Goosemoose> but usplash had it larger
<bdmurray> cjwatson: You've mentioned that bug 173954 is a high priority for Hardy but it is still New
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173954 in ubiquity "Installer deletes entire disk without warning" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173954
<bdmurray> hunh
<bdmurray> It was still new a while ago
 * bdmurray carries on
<Goosemoose> ok so changing the usplash.conf file worked
<Goosemoose> is there a good doc on how to use the preseed/late_command?
<Goosemoose> i haven't used it yet so no idea how to do things like that
<Goosemoose> still dont know why it doesn't listed to the preseed file though
<cjwatson> bdmurray: :-)
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: should be in the preseeding appendix to the installation guide
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<cjwatson> specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-advanced.html#preseed-shell
<Goosemoose> cjwatson, i saw that page, it just lists an example
<Goosemoose> nothing about how to do it
<Goosemoose> is it just a string of command separate by a ; ?
<cjwatson> the value of preseed/late_command is run as sh -c "whatever"
<cjwatson> so basically, yes
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> shouldn't: xserver-xorg xserver-xorg/config/monitor/mode-list \
<Goosemoose>       select 1024x768 @ 60 Hz
<Goosemoose> in the preseed have set the usplash.conf to 1024x768?
<evand> aiui, usplash sets its configuration independent of that.
<cjwatson> usplash works off xserver-xorg/config/display/modes
<evand> ah, my mistake
<cjwatson> you could try setting that instead
<cjwatson> xserver-xorg xserver-xorg/config/display/modes 1024x768
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I saw you were editing the bug day wiki.  I wrote a vim command mapping that makes it slightly easier with editmoin - but I end up editing it a lot
<cjwatson> you could just set that as well, in fact. I don't recall the exact control flow
<cjwatson> bdmurray: seeing as firefox just crashed, yeah, feel free to send that over ;)
<Goosemoose> hm ok, i didn't have that set
<Goosemoose> cjwatson, would i disable auto detect then?
<bdmurray> cjwatson: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2007-November/000666.html
<cjwatson> bdmurray: thanks!
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: not sure offhand, sorry, better to ask X folks
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2382 ubiquity/bin/ubiquity: note about xserver-xorg keyboard preseeding
<Goosemoose> ok, so, im still getting the Partition Disks prompt
<superm1> cjwatson, :)
<Goosemoose> here's my partition info
<Goosemoose> d-i partman/confirm_write_new_label boolean true
<Goosemoose> d-i partman/choose_partition \
<Goosemoose>        select Finish partitioning and write changes to disk
<Goosemoose> d-i partman/confirm boolean true
<cjwatson> you need to preseed partman-auto/disk and partman-auto/method to set up autopartitioning, otherwise you'll get partitioning prompts; see the installation guide which I believe goes into this
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html#preseed-partman
<Goosemoose> already had d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/hda
<Goosemoose> let me look for the other
<Goosemoose> oh i had commented out the method because i kept getting errors
<cjwatson> for normal partitioning, you'd also want 'd-i partman-auto/method string regular'
<Goosemoose> if this is a simple install for schools should i use lvm?
<cjwatson> commenting out the method "avoids" the errors by skipping autopartitioning entirely, which I don't think is what you want ;-)
<cjwatson> I'd just use regular for a simple install
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> ok did that cj
<Goosemoose> now i get
<Goosemoose> Partition Disks
<Goosemoose> No root file system
<Goosemoose> No root file system is defined
<Goosemoose> i used
<Goosemoose> d-i partman-auto/method string regular
<cjwatson> look in syslog for more information
 * cjwatson goes on holiday, back Monday
<Goosemoose> ok, quite a few messages there
<Goosemoose> partman says
<Goosemoose> no matching physical volumes found
<Goosemoose> no volume gourps found
<Goosemoose> also a few
<Goosemoose> kernel messages
<Goosemoose> end_request: i/o error, dev fd0, sector....
<Goosemoose> cj, the doc you linked to doesnt mention auto/method at all
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: yeah, it's a 7.04 guide and out of date for 7.10, trust me that you need it for 7.10
<cjwatson> I've prodded the help.ubuntu.com guys about uploading a 7.10 guide
<Goosemoose> gotcha
<Goosemoose> well, adding it triggers the error
<cjwatson> actually, you need partman-auto/method on 7.04 too, the guide was just broken :-/
<Goosemoose> not sure what the reasoning is but a manual prompt choice and choosing put it all in one partition worked
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: sure, but only because if you leave it out, autopartitioning doesn't happen AT ALL
<cjwatson> please take my word on this, you need it to do sane autopartitioning
<Goosemoose> i have added it
<cjwatson> the things you quoted in syslog aren't relevant
<Goosemoose> i totally understand and believe you
<cjwatson> might be more useful to put the whole log somewhere
<cjwatson> anyway, I'm meant to be on holiday :)
<Goosemoose> ok what type of commands am i looking for, i stopped immediately at the prompt
<Goosemoose> well, go have some fun then!
<cjwatson> 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb' and you'll be able to scp the syslog out
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> ran that, looked like it was installing some stuff but it still gets denied when trying to ssh in
<jbailey> Hey - hacking on Ubuntu installer to do ntpdate for us, but we don't have /etc/services.
<jbailey> It looks like hacking ntpdate to provide sensible defaults in the absence of that is going to be annoying, and possibly not practical.
<jbailey> Openssh seems to cope by not using getaddrinfo, and just doing all the lookup steps one at a time.
<jbailey> Is that the right approach?  I can imagine upstream not being happy about taking that.
<Goosemoose> what would the d-i command be to tell installer to use the guided-whole disk, because that's what works when i do it manually
<Goosemoose> hmm i wonder if isa-server is part of my problem
<Goosemoose> would this be accurate:
<Goosemoose> d-i preseed/late_command string apt-install ssh
<soren> jbailey: You can't postpone the ntpdate call until netbase is installed?
<jbailey> soren: I think the hope it to run it as early as possible to make logging has the right timestamp.
<jbailey> And if we're really lucky, they're not doing anything with kerberos that early, but I can't entirely put it past them.  Logging was an earlier concern of theirs though.
<soren> jbailey: Ah.. Well, you *could* just put in a temporary /etc/services with just ntp in it..
<jbailey> If we won't get smacked for that, it would be nice.
<soren> jbailey: But that's not particularly pretty either.
<soren> jbailey: I don't know. I've not messed around with the installer much, but it seems like the most innocent solution I can think of to create a temporary /etc/services in the installer's root. There's no need to pollute the /target with it, I guess?
<Goosemoose> soren: is :  d-i preseed/late_command string apt-install ssh correct?
<jbailey> no, not at all.  We could literally create it, run ntpdate, and then blow it away.
<soren> jbailey: Or just leave it.
<soren> jbailey: If you create it from its postinst (i.e. not ship it in the udeb), it shouldn't get in anybody's way.
<jbailey> Thanks, soren.
<soren> Goosemoose: I'd do "apt-get install" instead of apt-install, though.
<soren> Goosemoose: At the time of late_command, that should be available, afaik.
<soren> jbailey: I'd still run it by cjwatson, though.
<soren> jbailey: He's full of magic tricks. :)
<Goosemoose> soren, ok maybe thats why im getting the install error
<soren> Goosemoose: Er.. No, apt-install should be fine, by the way.
<Goosemoose> damn
<Goosemoose> still got the error either way
<soren> Goosemoose: "the error"?
<Goosemoose> Installation Step Failed
<Goosemoose> on the
<Goosemoose> Select and Install Software screen
<Goosemoose> just popped up seconds ago
<Goosemoose> going to look at syslog
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> i see after a bunch of get calls on the local apt-cache server
<Goosemoose> E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<Goosemoose> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<Goosemoose> those are in-target
<Goosemoose> main-menu[2994]: Warning ** : Configuring pkgsel failed ....
<soren> And that doesn't happen if you omit your late_command?
<Goosemoose> no
<Goosemoose> it works fine
<Goosemoose> im wondering if there's a problem going through the ISA server
<Goosemoose> everything i see is going through http://10.0.2.131 which is allowed all access and is running apt-cache
<Goosemoose> im thinking maybe something is trying to bypass apt?
<soren> I don't quite understand why the tasksel step will fail because of late_command being set.
<soren> I'm going to have to pass.
<Goosemoose> heh doh
<Goosemoose> im ready to throw these out the window and go back do my win xp images. at least i had those all setup.
<Goosemoose> My linux desktop knoweldge isn't there. I'm great at LAMP, been doing that for a decade, but outside that realm, I'm all windows networking
<soren> Goosemoose: It might not be a very difficult to solve problem. I'm just not really an installer expert by any standard.
<Goosemoose> i know. i've been going in circles for 2 weeks now
<Goosemoose> cjwatson has been a lot of help
<Goosemoose> i have a machine all setup, authenticates against the windows domain and everything, wish i could just image the damn thing and copy it
<soren> cjwatson: Do you happent to have a clever test setup for the various d-i compontents? I've got a patch for the netcfg stuff we discussed rearlier, but I'd like to test it before committting it.
<soren> Wow... typing is hard.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-13
<Goosemoose> lol, see you guys tomorrow, im heading home
<ganu> cjwatson, i am trying to make an cd of live + install of using ubiquity  in debian distro
<ganu> cjwatson, im getting an error while making partition
<ganu> cjwatson: iam posting my  partman and syslog files in "http://pastebin.com/m64fe5f1d ", "http://pastebin.com/m31e19ac"
<cjwatson> jbailey: upstream already does rdate; that's in hardy (but not in gutsy). Given that, is there any reason to go to more effort to use ntpdate?
<cjwatson> soren: no, normally I just edit stuff on the fly but you can't do that with netcfg. You'll probably have to shove it in debian-installer/build/localudebs/ and do a local build
<soren> cjwatson: I see. I'll try that.
<soren> cjwatson: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu is the one I want?
<soren> ..because I can't seem to check it out for some reason.
<kathir> ganu known as kathir
<kathir> Iam posting my syslog and partman in "http://pastebin.com/m64fe5f1d" , "http://pastebin.com/m31e19ac"
<cjwatson> soren: that should be right ...
<cjwatson> kathir: please file a bug, I'm on holiday today
<kathir> cjwatson: ok thanks
<xivulon> cjwatson, have a few ones for you...
<xivulon> umountfs 151579, update-grub 175772, eject-cd 176014, boot-bindmount 173659, autopartition-loop 176019, external-hooks 144798 (new hooks are in lupin/casper)
<xivulon> all should have patches included, have fun ;P
<soren> cjwatson: I've pushed my netcfg changes. Do you want to look them over or should I just go ahead and upload?
<xivulon> What's the place to submit kernel bugs? I'd guess linux-source-2.6.22. What if I want to request a feature (suspend with fuse) for the hardy kernel (2.6.24)?
<cjwatson> xivulon: the package name for hardy and beyond is just 'linux'
<xivulon> ah
<cjwatson> soren: yeah, that looks correct and is how I'd have done it. One nit: please use "[ Soren Hansen ]" rather than "[Soren Hansen]" as that's how debchange does it.
<cjwatson> soren: I actually didn't intend my changes to be changelogged, or I'd have added them myself; I think they're too trivial to be worth noting
<cjwatson> but I don't really care much either way
<soren> Oh, I didn't know dch did that sort of thing, too.
<cjwatson> yeah, that's where the meme came from
<soren> I'll just remove your stuff from the changelog and upload.
<cjwatson> http://kitenet.net/~joey/blog/entry/devscripts/
<soren> Oh, I see.
<soren> cjwatson: Why doesn't netcfg have a standards-version set?
<cjwatson> udebs don't conform to policy
<cjwatson> at least not enough of it to make any standards-version not a lie
<xivulon> cjwatson add 176112 to the list above
<cjwatson> xivulon: IRC is a dreadful, dreadful way of tracking bugs. Please don't.
<cjwatson> xivulon: tag them or something
<xivulon> hmm didn't know about tagging
<soren> cjwatson: Interesting. debian-installer itself has a standards-version, though.
<xivulon> is "wubi" good as a tag?
<xivulon> Is it possible to search bugs only by tag?
<soren> xivulon: sure. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<soren> xivulon: On the left, you can see a list of tags.
<soren> xivulon: The list might be collapsed.
<xivulon> great
<xivulon> so cjwatson: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=wubi
<cjwatson> soren: debian-installer builds a .deb
<cjwatson> xivulon: thanks. not today though (on holiday, despite appearances)
<xivulon> n.p.
<xivulon> once those are in, I will be able to clean up lupin-support and the overrides in wubi
<xivulon> so that I can start testing properly
<xivulon> enjoy your holiday
<soren> cjwatson: True, but it also builds that debian-installer-images thing. I've never seen anything quite like that. :)
<xivulon> dumb question: why are seeds needed if we have metapackages?
<cjwatson> the metapackages are generated from seeds
<xivulon> I see
<xivulon> thx
<xivulon> I would have expected the opposite, since metapackages are more flexible while seeds are mostly a lit of packages
<cjwatson> the only relevant feature that seeds don't (yet) have is 'foo | bar'-type dependencies; that could be added if necessary but in practice it hasn't been
<cjwatson> seeds are in fact much more flexible in that we can generate other things from them, such as tasks, and use them in our archive and CD image process
<cjwatson> es
<xivulon> I was under the impression that seeds where merely a list of packages
<xivulon> Another thing that confuses me is if metapackages are created from seeds, why do seeds contain the generated metapackage? e.g. ubuntu-standard seed also contain ubuntu-standard metapackage http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ubuntu.hardy/standard
<cjwatson> seeds are a bit more than that; there are details in the germinate manual page
<cjwatson> the metapackage is in the corresponding seed because otherwise the metapackage wouldn't have the right Task header set and we wouldn't be able to use tasks as conveniently during installation
<jbailey> cjwatson: Ah, fabulous.  We've been working with gutsy sources so far because we haven't updated the internal testing builds to Hardy yet.  That happens in January.
<jbailey> cjwatson: I'll hack on that and come back if I need to do more.
<xivulon> thanks for clarifying that colin
<CarlFK> bdmurray: can you have  a look at my patch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/38442/comments/44
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 38442 in ubiquity "Ubiquity dialogues too large for 800x600 display" [High,Confirmed]
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 38442 in ubiquity "Ubiquity dialogues too large for 800x600 display" [High,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> CarlFK: did you mean me or evand?
<CarlFK> oh right..
<CarlFK> too many channels - got confused
<evand> looking
 * evand glares at the two ubotus
<evand> CarlFK: while this would fix the problem, I don't think it's a proper solution.  Fixing this bug will involve making it so that a windowed or maximized Ubiquity can fit comfortably.  Making the window full screen means that it's not immediately obvious how to launch another application.
<evand> This is actually targeted already for 8.04 under the ubiquity-usability specification
<evand> s/already//
<evand> The fix involves trimming some of the fat of the interface and making it squeeze into the proper size.
<CarlFK> i 1/2 expected this
<evand> You're welcome to write said fix, but as the specification is assigned to me, I'll be handling it if you don't.
<CarlFK> um... what?
<CarlFK> oh, write the proper fix
<evand> indeed
<evand> Thank you for the patch though.  While this one wont work, I appreciate any attempt at fixing ubiquity bugs.
<CarlFK> it gives you an option if 8.04 gets close and are tired of hearing about "not fit" and would rather hear "can run other apps" :)
<evand> indeed, I'll definitely keep a note of it
<Goosemoose> so, i added: d-i preseed/late_command string apt-get install ssh
<Goosemoose> to my preseed file
<Goosemoose> I get an error when install gets there: Failed to run preseeded command
<Goosemoose> Execution of presseded command 'apt-get install ssh' failed with exit code 127
<Goosemoose> anyone actually have a preseed file they use on 7.10 for an example that asks for no prompts
<stgraber> Goosemoose: http://www.stgraber.org/download/phoenix/edubuntu.seed
<evand> Goosemoose: why are you trying to explicitly install the ssh metapackage, rather than using pkgsel/include like in stgraber's example?
<Goosemoose> haven't seen another way
<Goosemoose> hmm didn't know about this command: d-i	pkgsel/include
<CarlFK> Goosemoose: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet  but I can't find the section to tell it to use the first drive
<Goosemoose> I have the server running apt-cache
<Goosemoose> will it get edubuntu packages fine too?
<CarlFK> me too.  apt-cache is not the same as a proxy (like I thought)
<evand> ah, fair enough
<Goosemoose> i have a proxy setup separately
<Goosemoose> hmm, this is your file stgraber?
<Goosemoose> oh nm, was looking for the edubuntu-desktop command, i see it now
<CarlFK> Goosemoose: my current preseed: http://dpaste.com/27963/
<Goosemoose> sweet, going to try this instead of mine right now, i've had nothing but problems with mine
<Goosemoose> ok, looking
<Goosemoose> for 7.10 CarlFK?
<CarlFK> yes
<Goosemoose> you dont have yours setup to install gusty?
<Goosemoose> actually, either does stgraber
<Goosemoose> dont you need: d-i mirror/udeb/suite string gutsy
<CarlFK> carl@personnelware.com I am getting ready to leave for the day
<Goosemoose> ok, got it, thanks
<Goosemoose> these two examples should help. why do neither of you have the d-i mirror/udeb/suite string gutsy
<Goosemoose>  line?
<Goosemoose> im actually running edubuntu too
<Goosemoose>  why don't you use this:
<Goosemoose>  # Suite to use for loading installer components (optional).
<Goosemoose> d-i mirror/udeb/suite string gutsy
<Goosemoose> i must not be understanding the purpose of the line
<evand> aiui, that's not necessary
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> stgraber has this in his:
<Goosemoose> d-i     apt-setup/use_mirror false
<Goosemoose> since i have apt-cache setup i dont want that right?
<evand> I believe so
<Goosemoose> ok
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-15
<mantiena-baltix> hi all
#ubuntu-installer 2007-12-16
<mantiena-baltix> Hi all
<mantiena-baltix> Hi all
<mantiena-baltix> Hi all
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-08
<glade88> 'lo.. I've just come across an idea on brainstorm. How often are the images on the cdimage server updated for stable builds (not the daily builds)
<cjwatson> they aren't :-)
<cjwatson> well, perhaps you can give an example
<glade88> This is the idea.. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/16341/ -- I proposed the daily build link, but I guess they are looking for the stable release ones
<cjwatson> updated daily> absolutely not no never nohow
<glade88> heh
<cjwatson> we can't expect mirrors to run any kind of custom scripts
<cjwatson> they're usually syncing any number of different sites and anything more than rsync is a no-hoper
<cjwatson> we update LTS releases at point releases, for which we're settling into a six-monthly rhythmb
<cjwatson> rhythm
<cjwatson> we don't update other stable releases
<glade88> unless, there is something like 8.04 -> 8.04.1
<cjwatson> this is really just a "sorry but we don't have manpower to build, QA, and release anything more"
<cjwatson> 8.04.1 => point release
<glade88> ah.. oops :)
<glade88> okay, I'd definitely not close the idea.. but would try to reply accordingly.. thanks :)
<cjwatson> if we did generate daily builds, they wouldn't be mirrored so it is not clear that this would actually help users
<glade88> oic
<cjwatson> it's sometimes frustrating not to be able to satisfy every idea, but this is one of those "best available compromise" kinds of things I'm afraid
<cjwatson> the daily builds are for the development release
<cjwatson> they aren't generally suitable for users expecting stability
<glade88> +1
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-09
<rithy> I remaster Ubuntu live cd to multimedia support and grub-gfxboot.
<rithy> but ubiquity not work with grub-gfxboot
<rithy> How can I make ubiquity work with grub-gfxboot?
<CarlFK> why are all these files dated Nov 27? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/
<Scix> i'm getting 404 on file debian-installer when using preseed. Any idea? Apache log referes to /var/www/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/restricted/debian-installer
<Scix> there is no such file there
<Scix> its a local mirror, but i cant find this file at archive.ubuntu.com either
<_ruben> on the dutch mirror it does: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/restricted/debian-installer/ .. perhaps archive.ubuntu.com got broken
<_ruben> in fact, it does exist there as well ..http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/restricted/debian-installer/
<Scix> sorry, I was locking for a file, not a folder... but why am i getting the 404 error then, if i exists :S
<Scix> i buildt a local mirror using apt-mirror
<_ruben> apt-mirror doesnt mirror the installers i think .. im using debmirror myself, and have to specify the installer seperately
<Scix> om my local mirror, I only got binary-i386
<_ruben> SECTION=main,main/debian-installer,main/source,universe,universe/debian-installer,multiverse,multiverse/debian-installer,restricted,restricted/debian-installer
<_ruben> thats the stuff i mirror per DIST/ARCH
<_ruben> i got binary-i386 and binary-amd64
<_ruben> not sure why the installer would want to fetch the dir though
<Scix> SECTION; is that going in the apt-mirror config file, or when using debmirror?
<_ruben> its used as parameter to debmirror
<Scix> ok, tanks :)
<Scix> Have to run
<_ruben> http://paste.ubuntu.com/82960/ .. thats what i use
<Scix> tanks :) I'll try it out when I'm back :)
<Scix> _ruben: I have modified your file, but i cant get it to work. Why? I used this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror#Create%20the%20file%20%60mirrorbuild.sh%60 and this is my mirrorbuild.sh file http://paste.ubuntu.com/82978/
<_ruben> Scix: whats the error you get ?
<_ruben> the norwegion mirror might not do rsync for example
<Scix> i'm getting "command not found"
<_ruben> try replacing "rsync" with "http", and ":ubuntu" with "ubuntu" .. ah .. then you probably dont have debmirror installed? ;)
<Scix> I have debmirror installed :)
<Scix> still command not found: sudo: /usr/local/bin/mirrorbuild.sh: command not found
<cjwatson> CarlFK: because that's when debian-installer was last uploaded and built on i386
<CarlFK> cjwatson: will kick it or something, cuz the install is failing with "kernel modules wrong version"
<cjwatson> CarlFK: sure, I've been on holiday
<cjwatson> in fact still am :P
<CarlFK> thanks.  glad you get away
<CarlFK> oh wait.. you didn't completely get away
<cjwatson> version desync happens; I'm afraid you'll just have to wait until somebody gets around to uploading
<CarlFK> no problem
<CarlFK> mainly wanted to make sure it wasn't a surprise to you
<cjwatson> it's not
<cjwatson> the kernel team are getting better about telling us
<CarlFK> I don't want help with this now, but just a pointer to where help is: the python-apt module - know about it?
<CarlFK> sf.net has a forum, with my one lonely post.  hoping there is a debian mail list or something where someone knows about it
<cjwatson> usual package maintainer contacts, and I think deity@lists.debian.org
<cjwatson> (deity was the old name for apt)
<CarlFK> thanks - thats probably what I need
<cjwatson> CarlFK: in fact it looks as if Steve uploaded debian-installer yesterday, but it failed to build on i386
<cjwatson> wow, looks like the kernel team screwed up somehow
<CarlFK> you really enjoy your work, don't you ?
<cjwatson> as it happens yes but in this case I'm only here because going downstairs to get desperately needed coffee feels like way too much effort at the moment :)
<CarlFK> hmm, so IRC is a substitute to coffee...
<cjwatson> actually I think perhaps an archive admin screwed up ...
<cjwatson> can't see any other explanation for kernel-image-* having gone missing
<cjwatson> evand: ^- can you poke slangasek about the above and see if he knows what's going on? 'm -s jaunty -S linux | grep kernel-image' on cocoplum should illustrate the problem ...
<evand> I can quite literally do that.
<robbiew> heh
<evand> (after this talk, which he's fairly active in)
 * StevenK prods at cocoplum
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.28-2.3 says "No summary available for kernel-image-2.6.28-2-generic-di in ubuntu jaunty."
<cjwatson> I think somebody lp-remove-package'd it.
<cjwatson> and whoever did so should figure out how to get it back, ideally without needing a reupload :)
<cjwatson> there's a mail in lp_archive's mailbox that says:
<cjwatson> 2008-12-05 08:06:51 DEBUG   kernel-image-2.6.28-1-generic-di/2.6.28-1.1 (amd64) has been judged eligible for removal
<cjwatson> 2008-12-05 08:06:51 DEBUG   kernel-image-2.6.28-1-generic-di/2.6.28-1.1 (i386) has been judged eligible for removal
<cjwatson> which looks like an NBS run gone wrong to me ...
<cjwatson> 2008-12-05 08:06:51 DEBUG   kernel-image-2.6.28-2-generic-di/2.6.28-2.3 (amd64) has been judged eligible for removal
<cjwatson> 2008-12-05 08:06:51 DEBUG   kernel-image-2.6.28-2-generic-di/2.6.28-2.3 (i386) has been judged eligible for removal
<StevenK> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux is giving me an Oops, for what it's worth. :-/
<cjwatson> I had to de-edge myself
<cjwatson> (https://launchpad.net/ and push the button)
<StevenK> Just did so
 * StevenK gets confused.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-10
<evand> cjwatson: Is there any reason lilo is on the desktop CD, despite us not using it in ubiquity?
<cjwatson> evand: we probably ought to use it in ubiquity in certain circumstances - I think it's a bug that we don't
<cjwatson> evand: or at least we'll need to once we support LVM anyway
<cjwatson> evand: I think the actual *reason* is that it's pulled in by a recommendation from the kernel - haven't bothered fixing since it seems basically harmless
<evand> indeed, I think slangasek removed it to help free up space for grub2
<evand> the decision there being that we offer it as an option so that users can help us test and evaluate it
<evand> cjwatson: ^
<evand> though actually, I believe it ended with us downloading it from the archive rather than having it on the cd
<evand> so perhaps he didn't remove lilo
<cjwatson> lilo really takes up that much space?
<cjwatson> err, ok
<evand> it doesn't, no
<cjwatson> adding grub2 as an option is pretty easy
<cjwatson> grub-installer in fact already supports that
<evand> yup, just commented out
<cjwatson> though I may have nobbled it since we weren't using it
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> just un-nobble it and revert to Debian for that bit
<evand> indeed, I mentioned in the session that it would be an easy change for us
<fleat> if one were interested in helping out with ubuntu installer work, where might one start?  helping out on bugs?  there seem to be quite a lot that haven't had updates in a while.
<evand> fleat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment is generally a good starting point.
<fleat> ok, i did read through that (including all the installer internals stuff), which is why i figured bug chasing would be good since it's at the top of the list at the bottom.  the specifications (like feisty-ubiquity) seem to have gotten a little stale though?  the link for the README file in that bullet point list also gives a server error, so i figured i'd ask here in case there might be more up-to-date pathways to
<CIA-61> user-setup: evand * r133 user-setup.ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-61> user-setup: Changes for LP: #302870
<CIA-61> user-setup: * user-setup-apply: Add support for adduser --encrypt-home; remove
<CIA-61> user-setup:  deprecated encrypted-private (replaced in the installer by
<CIA-61> user-setup:  encrypted home support)
<CIA-61> user-setup: * debian/user-setup-udeb.templates: Add encrypt-home debconf question;
<CIA-61> user-setup:  remove deprecated encrypted-private
<CIA-61> user-setup: evand * r134 user-setup.ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu2
<evand> fleat: Bug fixing is quite helpful.
<cjwatson> fleat: major feature work (specifications) is probably not the best place to start
<cjwatson> fleat: I've fixed the ubiquity/doc/README link in the wiki page
<cjwatson> (thanks for the note)
<fleat> okay, sounds good, i'll see what i can do
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-11
<Scix> How can I preseed ubuntu-restriced-extras?
<Haegin> cjwatson: hi, when preseeding an oem install should I use d-i oem-config-udeb/instructions seen true to skip the instructions on how oem installs work or have i got the syntax wrong+
<cjwatson> Haegin: looks right
<Haegin> cjwatson: ok, thanks, just it doesn't seem to be working. the only thing that looked odd was the 'seen true' when the other lines in the file seem to have a type, e.g. boolean or string instead of 'seen'
<cjwatson> 'seen' is handled specially
<cjwatson> feel free to post preseed file (remove passwords) and the installer's /var/log/syslog
<cjwatson> I may not deal with it until I get back from holiday so the mailing list in /topic might be better than here
<ogra> evand, do you happen to have a free session now ? we are discussion oem-config for mobile in the next session and i think having someone from the installer team here would help
<ogra> *discussing
<ogra> cjwatson_, or you ? ^^^
<ogra> we are in #ubuntu-mobile
<ogra> oh, #uds-mobile actually
<evand> ogra: I don't sorry
#ubuntu-installer 2008-12-13
<empthollow> is anyone in here?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-07
<shtylman> im trying to migrate the summary page to a plugin ... its not going well...
<shtylman> getting there...slowly... :)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-08
<shtylman> cjwatson: have you noticed that the installer is slower in general as of late (including the last release?)
<shtylman> have their been any complaints about its speed (not just partitioner) .. cause I got some feedback on the kde side saying it is slow moving through steps
<shtylman> im just wondering if we have some poor interaction happening or something else related to plugins and whatnot
<cjwatson> shtylman: not particularly slower *of late*, but most of the inter-step slowness is spent restarting debconf-communicate; I did try to fix that recently, but it's not entirely trivial because it does genuinely have to be restarted when switching language
<CIA-15> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1212 ubuntu/ (9 files in 3 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-7 kernels.
<cjwatson> shtylman: (what I mean is, it's always been slow)
<CIA-15> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1213 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu73
<CIA-15> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1214 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/imx51.cfg debian/changelog): Move iMX51 images to 2.6.31-601 kernels.
<CIA-15> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1215 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/dove.cfg debian/changelog): Move Dove images to 2.6.31-701 kernels.
<CIA-15> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1216 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu74
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3615 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs): merge lp:~pitti/ubiquity/halsectomy
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3616 ubiquity/debian/changelog: bug closure for Mario's change
<davmor2> cjwatson: anything you need adding to bug 492873?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492873 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in isfile()" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492873
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> it's fixed
<davmor2> cjwatson: ah okay cool :)
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3617 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-15> ubiquity: 1.103ubuntu2, preseed 1.43.
<CIA-15> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3618 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.4
<ev> shot myself in the foot for the last time (accidentally rebooted the live CD with lots of changes not copied out), time to set up NFS mounts.
<zortec> I just got done installing ubuntu 9.10 and have a few things to say about the installer
<zortec> it would help out people changing from windows to linux to explain during the installer what a primary and logical partition would be
<zortec> also if there is any adverse effects of doing the end of the drive instead of the beginning
<cjwatson> could you file bugs, please? IRC is not really a good medium for bug reporting
<zortec> I was told to come to the channel and voice my concerns
<cjwatson> though primary/logical is not a Linux-specific thing, so I'm not sure why this would particularly apply to Windows switchers
<zortec> from the #ubuntu channel
<cjwatson> and I'm telling you to voice them in the bug tracker ... :-)
<cjwatson> (well, asking)
<zortec> well I can understand how primary/logical is not necessarily a linux-specific thing, but I didn't know the difference when installing ubuntu whether or not to make them primary or logical partitions
<zortec> I set / to a primary and the rest of the mount points as logical partitions
<cjwatson> TBH, people who aren't familiar with partitioning shouldn't use the manual partitioning interface at all
<cjwatson> better to use the automatic partitioner
<zortec> I used it because I wanted a /home partition
<cjwatson> why?
<zortec> and was told manual partitioning is the best way
<cjwatson> that's definitely not a novice thing
<cjwatson> (reason: because novices won't know a reasonable split)
<zortec> does logical and primary make a lot of difference?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> you can have up to four primary partitions; if you have any logical partitions, that number decreases by one
<cjwatson> and there are some constraints on where they can go, but the installer won't let you violate this
<cjwatson> it doesn't matter for Linux, anyway, but might matter for some other OSes
<zortec> so either way would have been fine, I do remember reading that there was a limit on primary partitions
<zortec> just wonder if I screwed up at all not making them all primary
<cjwatson> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partition_table#PC_BIOS_partition_types
<cjwatson> no, you're fine
<cjwatson> in fact the installer prefers to use logical partitions itself where possible, since their positioning is more flexible
<zortec> and another thing that happened in the installer was the screen went black... I know that is a screensaver but some people might think their monitor went dead
<cjwatson> that's definitely a bug, the screensaver is supposed to be suppressed
<cjwatson> please report that
<zortec> how do you report bugs in ubuntu?
<zortec> this would be my first one :)
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ev> Is it?  Looking at a live CD, gnome-power-manager is set to blank the screen after 30 minutes.
<zortec> but should it blank the screen during the installer?
<zortec> it was like at 90% and the screen went blank
<cjwatson> ev: I'm referring to e.g. ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py:poke_screensaver; you may have found the bug then ;-)
<cjwatson> zortec: no, it should not
<ev> cjwatson: I take it we don't care about CRT burn in? (I don't, just playing Devil's advocate)
<cjwatson> ev: no :)
<cjwatson> that hasn't actually been a physical problem for a long time
<cjwatson> and even if it were I wouldn't care in the installer
<cjwatson> this is just a straight bug
<ev> fair enough
<zortec> when has CRT burn in been an issue since we have lcds now?
<cjwatson> it hasn't
<zortec> I thought like nobody used screensavers any more
<zortec> they are a legacy thing
<cjwatson> screensavers are provided because (a) people like the pretty pictures (b) they double as a screen-lock
<cjwatson> (b) is certainly not legacy
<cjwatson> but none of this is relevant to the installer. as I say, please file a bug
<superm1> cjwatson, FYI the screensaver --poke not working is bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/428884 . it unfortunately affects a lot of stuff that was relying on --poke to turn off the screensaver
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 428884 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver-command --poke no longer inhibits screensaver" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> lovely. thanks for the ref
<cjwatson> ev: ^-
<superm1> there's an alternate interface available via org.gnome.SessionManager I believe.  it would have been nice if at the same time as telling everyone to go use that, they dropped --poke rather than leaving the broken code in.  (Personally i think it would be best if they just implemented --poke to go use that interface itself)
<cjwatson> we can use the dbus thing
<cjwatson> we already have dbus in the gtk frontend for something else
<cjwatson> I agree on the "shouldn't have been done that way" bit
<ev> superm1: any idea if that takes care of inhibiting dpms as well? (sorry if the link answers that, my horrendously awful T-Mobile 3G connection is being really bad at dns resolution at the moment)
<superm1> ev, i'd imagine so, but i'm not certain
<superm1> ev,  if your hangup is at t-mobile's DNS, 208.67.222.222 and  208.67.220.220  are the opendns servers (in case you didn't already have them somewhere/try that instead)
<zortec> I filed the bug at launchpad
<zortec> but would like to add that launchpad doesn't stay up very l ong
<ev> nice, thanks
<soren> cjwatson: Hey. I'm doing rotation into the QA team, and I'm working on automating the server install test cases. Now, traditionally, we've automated this using preseeding, but I'm working on a setup that will go through an interactive install, typing and clicking its way through it like a regular user would.
<soren> cjwatson: Personally, I think this is wicked cool, but its usefulness compared to the preseed approach has been questioned, and I'd like your opinion.
<soren> cjwatson: The way it works is that it waits for the screen (or portion thereof) to look a specific way (so waits for the prompts to appear) and then sends key and mouse events in response.
<soren> cjwatson: This is part of such an install run: http://people.canonical.com/~soren/kvm-autotest-magic/
<soren> cjwatson: It looks very much like a preseeded install, but e.g. about two thirds in, you can see the "Write changes to disks and configure LVM?" prompt, where it <TAB>s over to the "Yes" option and hits return.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-09
<davmor2> cjwatson: the message about iana will that effect automated installs?
<cjwatson> sorry, no idea what you're talking about :)
<davmor2> on alternate there is now a popup message from dns iirc saying it needs to download the iana info which can't be shipped
<davmor2> you need to say yes or no to the script running
<davmor2> I'm just wondering if that will affect automated installs
<cjwatson> soren: sounds excellent and it's not unlike the 'digress' framework that Debian use to do installer testing, at least in spirit (digress operates by serial console installation and expect, or similar). There are a number of things that one can't test with preseeding, the manual partitioner chief among them, so I'd definitely support the usefulness of this approach!
<cjwatson> davmor2: yes, I would expect so; they would have to preseed it away
<soren> cjwatson: Excellent. I'm glad you approve.
<cjwatson> davmor2: don't suppose you already have a DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer log of this happening?
<davmor2> cjwatson: okay ta
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: I understand we want to add a stage to the installer where proprietary drivers are approved
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: I was wondering if we could use the same stage to let users opt-in to get mp3s and Flash?
<cjwatson> hmm, that's definitely strictly more difficult since we can't put that software on the CD
<michaelforrest> I was thinking more that it would be a script that would automatically install those from the network on first login or something
<cjwatson> that's kind of unpleasant :(
<michaelforrest> it's more unpleasant to go to youtube and not be able to watch any videos
<michaelforrest> or that warning you get when you want to install mp3 support...
<cjwatson> we have to include that warning
<cjwatson> or something with equivalent meaning
<michaelforrest> sure -
<michaelforrest> absolutely
<michaelforrest> but if we could make it something during install
<michaelforrest> I would like that a lot
<michaelforrest> and so would 99% of users.
<cjwatson> hmm, I don't know. I'm not immediately keen on it because it makes it less likely that we'll be able to get the whole thing done - jockey already exists and it's probably fairly straightforward to just drop it in
<michaelforrest> (non-scientific estimate)
<cjwatson> I'd like to make it a separate development task rather than piggybacking
<michaelforrest> I don't know anything about Jockey
<michaelforrest> (googling now)
<cjwatson> jockey = System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<cjwatson> I understand the request - I can see how it makes some kind of sense to have all the legally nasty stuff in one place
<michaelforrest> ok so technically they're separate things, but conceptually they're not too far apart
<michaelforrest> yeah
<cjwatson> just worried about the implementation
<michaelforrest> sure
<michaelforrest> I think it would be a worthwhile pain-in-the-ass though.
<cjwatson> I think we should avoid first-login work because that has a non-intuitive kind of effect on boot performance
<michaelforrest> ok
<cjwatson> for lucid, I'd honestly rather offer it but say "only works if you have networking" or something
<michaelforrest> yeah I was about to say
<cjwatson> will probably be a pain in the arse for broadcom
<michaelforrest> I'm terrified of the complexity involved in reliably establishing network..
<cjwatson> (boot performance: reason for this is that we profile the first boot)
<cjwatson> perhaps we could have a staged design - here's what the page looks like for hardware drivers only, here's what it looks like with proprietary software as well
<cjwatson> oh and obviously the whole page vanishes if you say "free software only" at the bootloader
 * ev is lost - how did we get from installing codecs as part of ubiquity to a second stage installation breaking boot profiling?
<michaelforrest> what if I want to make the 'use all the proprietary stuff' the recommended option :)
<cjwatson> ev: 12:04 <michaelforrest> I was thinking more that it would be a script that would automatically install those from the network on first login or something
<ev> ahh
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: I suspect your boss' boss might object
<ev> sorry, I missed that
<michaelforrest> I think we can bring him round
<cjwatson> we keep proprietary software out of main for a reason
<cjwatson> and we've committed to that at the highest level
<cjwatson> this has pretty serious implications on how Ubuntu is perceived in the community
<michaelforrest> yeah but in the world-at-large people want Flash, MP3s and Skype.
<cjwatson> making it easy but not doing it by default is a different matter
<michaelforrest> nevertheless, this is not an #ubuntu-installer discussion :)
<cjwatson> we can only conquer the world at large if we keep our community
<cjwatson> it's not an either-or kind of thing
<michaelforrest> We will find a way.
<cjwatson> we've settled on the path of making it straightforward to get at proprietary software when you need it, but not installing it by default
<cjwatson> this is a compromise, which does tend to mean that neither side is totally happy ;-)
<ev> so, lucid+1 *tentatively* add the ability, but not as the default selection, to install flash, mp3, skype, etc in the installer, much like we're going to do with jockey in lucid?
<ev> perhaps integrating them into the same UI, but to be determined after design consideration
<cjwatson> MP3 is likely to get easier in the near future, BTW
<ev> oh?
<cjwatson> the patents are expiring pretty soon
<ev> hooray
<cjwatson> they already have in some jurisdictions, I believe
<michaelforrest> maybe we should make YouTube work by showing the h.264 videos that Apple made them sort out so it works on iPhones...
<michaelforrest> how soon is pretty soon?
<cjwatson> hmm, we discussed h.264 in the TB a while back, I can't remember the exact outcome
<cjwatson> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP3#Licensing_and_patent_issues
<ev> December 2012, according to wikipedia.
<cjwatson> "may", so we would need to lawyer-check that
<michaelforrest> still important to do something in the meantime, I think.
<cjwatson> sure
<ev> sure, I imagine we'll always have this issue of non-free stuff that people want and we can technically distribute
<michaelforrest> indeed
<michaelforrest> subject to the whims of fashion.
<ev> haha
<cjwatson> I would add that our historical understanding has been that there's a difference in liability between just distributing things on our servers and actively going out and offering them to people
<cjwatson> it's all a bit vague, but this has to be run past legal
<cjwatson> flash is probably ok
<cjwatson> it's merely a licensing nightmare rather than a patent nightmare
<cjwatson> if we really wanted to fix that we would fund gnash :P
<ev> I wanted to like gnash, but I fear it will never catch up.  Adobe is hardly static in its development of Flash.
<cjwatson> as long as things are proprietary we're always going to be at a fundamental disadvantage
<cjwatson> the things that are currently fashionable I mean
<ev> indeed, I'm not disagreeing, just being pessimistic about reaching that goal with flash anytime in the near future.
<cjwatson> yeah
<ev> shtylman: would you mind putting your scripts for nfs mounting ubiquity trunk inside a VM somewhere public?  I'm keen to see how you handled things like ubiquity/components/ubi-*
<shtylman> ev: no probs...will do that tonight when I get home from work
<ev> coolness
<ev> michaelforrest: a new CD is available at <http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20091209/>.  It has the networking fix and seems to have the graphical changes you were after.
<michaelforrest> thanks ev
<CIA-15> grub-installer: cjwatson * r828 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): GRUB 2 now supports installation on SATA RAID and multipath.
<michaelforrest> sooooooooo…. we do ship proprietary drivers on the CD?
<cjwatson> some of them, can't ship all
<michaelforrest> is there anything documented about the permission being requested as part of the install process?
<cjwatson> could you rephrase that?
<michaelforrest> um.. evan said something about a discussion about asking people if they wanted to use these drivers during installation
<cjwatson> ev: oh, pretty much the same as what System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers does, would you say?
<michaelforrest> in my experience, I was confused that my wireless card worked on the live cd but not on the install
<cjwatson> the kernel team will want us to ask because in general they can't effectively support proprietary drivers
<michaelforrest> so is there anything written down about that anywhere?
<michaelforrest> so I can learn more
<michaelforrest> and stick a step into the design
<cjwatson> I would copy-and-paste the text from Hardware Drivers to you but I can't because it isn't selectable ;-)
<michaelforrest> I will have to use my touch-typing skills :P
<cjwatson> "Proprietary drivers do not have public source code that Ubuntu developers are free to modify. Security updates and corrections depend solely on the responsiveness of the manufacturer. Ubuntu cannot fix or improve these drivers."
<michaelforrest> hmm.
<michaelforrest> "But if you want your wireless card to work then this is the only option" ??
<cjwatson> how true that is varies between drivers
<cjwatson> don't generalise too far from your own experience :)
<michaelforrest> 'Ubuntu' is an entity that fixes drivers?
<cjwatson> the Ubuntu kernel team does that kind of work
<michaelforrest> strange phrasing that's all.
<cjwatson> in the case of video drivers, the proprietary driver might work better for some use cases
<cjwatson> I didn't write that text
<cjwatson> better> or it might totally break
<cjwatson> we just have no reasonable way to tell, across the board
<michaelforrest> I am just trying to understand what a user is expected to do with that information!
<michaelforrest> Is it relevant if there is not a choice?
<cjwatson> in a number of environments, people might rather have a supported system that can only do wired networking, than have a dodgy wireless driver that isn't supported properly
<cjwatson> it's in the nature of proprietary drivers that they sometimes fail to keep up with kernel changes, and sometimes the result of using one can be worse than having no driver at all
<cjwatson> the difficulty here is that we're trying to present an inherently bad situation
<cjwatson> but one that's relevant to a pretty large number of users
<michaelforrest> I would have thought that open-source drivers would be equally prone to lagging behind the latest kernel changes… is that wrong?
<cjwatson> not so
<cjwatson> open-source drivers are maintained in the kernel tree itself, and when kernel maintainers make changes that require driver changes, they tend to upgrade the whole tree in step
<cjwatson> out-of-tree drivers have to catch up for themselves
<michaelforrest> ok
<michaelforrest> I am thinking about this phenomenon http://snowleopard.wikidot.com/
<michaelforrest> listings of third-party drivers
<michaelforrest> I know.
<michaelforrest> Can we say 'third party' instead of 'proprietary' instead do you think?
<cjwatson> that's an application checker, isn't it?
<cjwatson> at least primarily so
<michaelforrest> oh
<michaelforrest> I was looking for the one about hardware drivers
<michaelforrest> didn't really read it
<michaelforrest> but you get the idea
<cjwatson> applications are a different kettle of fish, because the interface between the kernel and applications is much more rigidly defined
<michaelforrest> yeah let's not talk about applications
<cjwatson> the fact that we don't have the source code is relevant - it means that nobody other than the manufacturer is really capable of offering support. There are a couple of cases where multiple drivers are offered, and savvy users may well want to make a distinction on that basis
<cjwatson> for example, in the case of one of the two Broadcom drivers, we're able to offer the source to the driver (and so it's a lot easier to keep that part in step, so it's less likely to cause random kernel crashes and the like) but we can't ship the firmware
<michaelforrest> it feels like an upgrade-related issue more than an installation issue
<michaelforrest> can ubuntu reliably drop back to open-source drivers if the proprietary ones don't work after upgrade? or will things most likely just go mental?
<ev> sorry, was on the phone
<ev> reading the scrollback now
<cjwatson> not completely reliably and automatically
<cjwatson> if you can manage to get to the Hardware Drivers application, you can deactivate the broken thing there
<cjwatson> I don't really agree that it's just an upgrade issue though, as we often have to be in the position where the proprietary drivers we ship don't work on some hardware
<michaelforrest> if there was a way to give the user enough information to make an informed choice it would all make a lot more sense
<michaelforrest> I don't feel that saying 'this might not work.. not our problem' is adequate from a user-perspective.
<cjwatson> would be easier if we had reliable access to the network :)
<cjwatson> this entire problem does not exist in an ideal world
<cjwatson> this is, unfortunately, entirely best-effort territory :(
<cjwatson> "not our problem" is probably a bit too strong; the idea is more "degraded service"
<michaelforrest> Inaccessible third-party drivers are such a fact of life in the Windows and Mac world I wonder why we'd even comment on it!
<cjwatson> the Windows installer doesn't install inaccessible third-party drivers for you
<michaelforrest> That is true.
<cjwatson> your OEM might, but in that case they have QAed them
<michaelforrest> And the Mac installer knows what it's gonna get.
<michaelforrest> More-or-less.
<cjwatson> also nobody expects bug reports on Windows to have any effect :)
<cjwatson> (to a first approximation)
<michaelforrest> "Ubuntu has found third-party drivers for your hardware - do you want to use them?"
<michaelforrest> hmm.
<michaelforrest> ("yeah I found em all right, I found 'em on a cd! cackacakcakcle")
<cjwatson> the problem here is that there are reasons to use these drivers (sometimes excellent, e.g. no wireless without them) and there are reasons not to use these drivers (sometimes excellent, e.g. they'll crash your computer). If I knew how to present that kind of choice I'd be suggesting something already :(
<cjwatson> I do think that we should not be shy about Ubuntu's selling points with respect to the things we ship ourselves that are open source
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: looking at the daily build now. logo looks good on my mac's screen and external monitor.
<michaelforrest> I'd like to switch the colours though - orange for the selected and a light grey for the unselected options
<michaelforrest> can I give you some colour values?
<jdoelger> Hi, is there any way to do an expert install without a network connection?
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: sure
<cjwatson> jdoelger: certainly, expert mode is entirely unrelated to whether you have a network connection or not - have you tried selecting it from the F6 menu at the CD boot loader?
<jdoelger> cjwatson: when i used the alternate install disk, i just hit f6 and select expert mode -- when it gets to detecting network, it fails to recognize the card and won't let me continue with the installation
<cjwatson> expert mode shouldn't make a difference to that - I'd guess it would have failed in normal mode too?
<jdoelger> the desktop version sees it and uses the atl1c module
<cjwatson> expert mode in the alternate installer just causes some more questions to be shown
<cjwatson> ok, so that's a bug
<cjwatson> almost certainly in the kernel, believe it or not
<cjwatson> which release?
<jdoelger> karmic
<cjwatson> so I'm afraid the alternate installer will be broken for you, but if you file a bug on the 'linux' source package in Ubuntu and tell me the bug number, we'll get that fixed for lucid
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/338319/ is the patch
<jdoelger> heh, well that's fun.  from the look of that the installer is just missing the atl1c module?
<jdoelger> is there a way I could copy that module to a flashdrive, then plug that in when the installer asks if i have anything with additional drivers on it?
<cjwatson> you can certainly try - it's just the module out of the regular Ubuntu kernel
<cjwatson> unless you fancy building udebs for yourself, though, it might be easiest to simply copy it into the filesystem from a shell prompt
<cjwatson> (when the installer complains)
<cjwatson> I'm surprised it won't let you continue, though
<cjwatson> are you installing from the network, or from a CD?
<jdoelger> so basically i can copy it to /lib/modules/*kernel*/kernel/drivers/net/atl1c then modprobe it?
<jdoelger> from a cd, made into a liveusb
<jdoelger> with unetbootin
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> it should be possible to just continue past that message
<jdoelger> yeah the screen comes up red, and says it can't continue when i get to the 'select mirrors' part
<cjwatson> worst case you get dropped to the main menu and then you have to bypass some steps
<cjwatson> choosing a mirror shouldn't be mandatory in the installer image you have
<cjwatson> it's got the base system on the CD, after all
<jdoelger> that's what i thought!
<jdoelger> lol
<cjwatson> but you might have to bypass some of the main menu steps
<jdoelger> maybe i just didn't try to jump ahead far enough
<jdoelger> if i get the module into /lib/modules/*kernel*/kernel/drivers/net/atl1c modprobe should see it though, right?
<cjwatson> you might have to run depmod -a as well, but basically yes
<jdoelger> okay, good to know.
<jdoelger> got it!
<davmor2> cjwatson: I lose keyboard on new user in oem mode
<jdoelger> thanks so much for your help.
<cjwatson> jdoelger: great. let me know that bug number and I'll make sure it gets fixed properly.
<cjwatson> davmor2: "lose" in what way?
<davmor2> cjwatson: it works in oem, it works on end-user setup, when you get the end user gdm you have no keyboard
<cjwatson> literally no response to keypresses?
<davmor2> cjwatson: that's the one
<cjwatson> I blame pitti, he touched that code latsst
<cjwatson> er, last
<davmor2> cjwatson: works if I reboot the system into the fresh user
<davmor2> so it is only the transfer from oem user to end user
<cjwatson> I definitely blame pitti
<davmor2> sound like a plan ;)
<cjwatson> either his ubi-reload-keyboard script is broken, or udevified X ain't working
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-10
<shtylman> cjwatson: Bug 492605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492605 in ubiquity "KDM does not have autologin setup properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492605
<shtylman> I think he does bring up a valid point that there could be one virtual terminal logged in
<shtylman> the KDM issue asside, that would also hold valid from the gdm side right?
<JanC> AFAIK the password for the ubuntu user on the live-CD is just empty
<JanC> ?
<ev> Is it just me, or is PyGTK dying upstream: http://git.gnome.org/cgit/pygtk/log/
<ev> GTK+ 2.18 would be nice as it gives us GtkSpinner.
<CIA-15> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r178 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 11
<persia> ev: Just out of curiosity, is there a way to go back/forward in the slideshow, or a way to repeat the slideshow post-install?  (these were questions my mother asked when she installed Karmic a couple weeks ago)
<ev> persia: there are controls in the debug mode, but there's no way of accessing them in ubiquity right now.  I believe the design team mentioned at UDS that they want controls at UDS.  I'll start a conversion with them on the subject.
<persia> ev: Thanks for the info
<cjwatson> ev: bet it's not that hard to implement
<cjwatson> IIRC pygtk wrappers are fairly simple
<ev> ah,my concern was not being able to cherry pick, but it looks straightforward.
<cjwatson> ev: GtkSpinner looks like 2.20, from the docs?
<cjwatson> http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/unstable/GtkSpinner.html
<ev> hrm, so it is
<cjwatson> ev: looks easy enough anyway, something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/338650/ - I guess we should see whether they're working on adding 2.18 API
<ev> wow that was quick
<ev> sure, I'll see what their plans are
<cjwatson> entirely untested, just a copy and paste job :)
<cjwatson> I think that's the general idea, obviously adding all the new API is rather more tedious
<cjwatson> shtylman: can't reproduce that problem in Ubuntu; I commented on the bug
<cjwatson> shtylman: can you reproduce it in Kubuntu lucid?
<michaelforrest> ev hi - do you have a few minutes to have a look at my first draft of the new installer wireframes?
<ev> michaelforrest: absolutely
<ev> michaelforrest: let me know what works for you and I'll swing by
<michaelforrest> whenever
<michaelforrest> now?
<ev> sure, be right there
<CIA-15> ubiquity: superm1 * r3619 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-15> ubiquity: Mythbuntu: Don't start MySQL using the upstart scripts since they don't
<CIA-15> ubiquity: work in a chroot. (LP: #494830)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-11
<shtylman> cjwatson: on lucid I am logged in for the virtual terminals, but if I log out of kde, I can not log back in. This can be fixed by uncommenting
<shtylman> "AutoLoginAgain=true"
<shtylman> in the kdmrc file
<shtylman> I commented on the bug with the above info
<shtylman> cjwatson: quick question about preseeding. If I preeseed ubiquity will those steps still show up in the installer and just be filled in? Also, is there no way to specify a preseed file in the live cd session after it has been booted? I would like to avoid mastering my own cd. I quick glance at the preseed howto seemed to indicate that I would need to master my own cd or use the auto stuff with the file over the network
<CIA-15> usb-creator: superm1 * r251 usb-creator/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-15> usb-creator: When setting the no persistence flag (-n), don't offer changing
<CIA-15> usb-creator: persistence in the UI. There's generally a good reason it's being
<CIA-15> usb-creator: disabled in the first place.
<superm1> rgreening, that's what we were talking about (at UDS I think?) ^
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> superm1: does this work for kde, gtk and windows frontend
<superm1> rgreening, i did it for gtk and kde frontends
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> :)
<superm1> i'm not familiar with the code on the windows frontend at all
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> evand can take care of (im not familiar with that either)
<rgreening> :)
<superm1> i dont think it supports that command line option
<rgreening> maybe not, so no worries
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-12
<shtylman_> new installer rule... don't use closures :)
<shtylman_> we have uses of closers in loops and really we are just eating eating away at memory
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-13
<Danio> I am having trouble installing ubuntu on multiple computers can anyone point me in the right direction?
<madPJKfan> hi
<madPJKfan> does the windows installer wipe your windows installation, or does it set it up for dual boot?
<madPJKfan> ... gone
<CarlFK> something is causing alt installer's reboot to not reboot
<CarlFK> current lucid
<CarlFK> but the same preseed worked fine on another box.
<CarlFK> Dec 13 16:28:20 debconf: <-- 10 finish-install/progress/bind-mount does not exist
<CarlFK> actually, maybe it didnt' work fine on 2nd box
<EtienneG> hey guys
<EtienneG> I got one here that has caused some hair-greying on my part :)
<EtienneG> I am building a custom ISO, and there is a folder that contains .deb package to eventually install (say, custom/packages)
<EtienneG> I have created a Packages.gz file in that directory with dpkg-scanpackages
<EtienneG> now, the installer fail when that folder is present on the ISO, but goes through if it is not
<EtienneG> the errors are dependency problems, but hold on, as this is not what I am trying to solve
<EtienneG> if the directory in question is not on the ISO, the installer breeze through just fine
<EtienneG> I can only conclude that d-i somehow find about this folder, and include the packages in there when calculating dependencies and such
<EtienneG> (my ISO is based on the alternate one, btw)
<EtienneG> so, my question: is it possible to tell d-i not to look into that folder?  To just stick in what is in (pool|dists)?
<EtienneG> there has to be a preseed directive for that ...
<rbelem> hi EtienneG
<rbelem> EtienneG, i think you can place your packages to $CDIMAGE_ROOT/local/packages
<EtienneG> rbelem, interesting ... is that a convention?
<EtienneG> like, d-i is hard-coded to look in there?
<rbelem> EtienneG, and the ubuntu cdimage will take care of the indicies
<rbelem> EtienneG, i think it is
<EtienneG> rbelem, very cool ... I will look into that
<rbelem> EtienneG, you can look at the $CDIMAGE_ROOT/bin/update-local-indices source for more info
<rbelem> EtienneG, i do not know
<rbelem> EtienneG, but you can customize your d-i preseed for that anyway
<EtienneG> rbelem, would you know which d-i directive to preseed?
<rbelem> EtienneG, hum... i do not remember off the top of my head
<EtienneG> rbelem, no prob, I am looking that up
 * rbelem looks in the preseed docs
<rbelem> EtienneG, http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed at the bottom of the page it mentions installing additional packages
<EtienneG> rbelem, which doc are you looking at?  I know of preseed-contents, but that is all.  If there is a good reference, I would love to know about it!
<EtienneG> rbelem, looking now
<rbelem> EtienneG, i wrote a chapter in a book about this :-) http://www.amazon.com/Professional-Ubuntu-Mobile-Development-Programmer/dp/047043676X/
<EtienneG> I was not aware there was a book on that topic!
<rbelem> EtienneG, it has just been launched in november
<EtienneG> nice!
<rbelem> :-)
<cjwatson> EtienneG: usually in order to diagnose installation problems accurately, we need the installer syslog
<cjwatson> setting up your own ubuntu-cdimage instance for this may be a bit overkill
<cjwatson> EtienneG: I expect if you can put your syslog somewhere where we can see it (note I'm not around very long, but it's IRC, just wait :-) ), it'll be easy to spot
<EtienneG> cjwatson, thanks a lot for the offer ... I think I am all set now
<EtienneG> cjwatson, I was not aware that d-i would scan the CD for Packages, and merge them in the list of installable
<cjwatson> EtienneG: I'm actually still curious about exactly what the failure was
<cjwatson> could you humour me?
<cjwatson> 'cos, you know, I'm not aware that it does that either
<EtienneG> cjwatson, ok then!
<EtienneG> cjwatson, however, this will have to wait a bit, as I am in a bit of a rush to deliver something, and I have a workaround now
<cjwatson> sure, I'm going to bed soon anyway
<EtienneG> cjwatson, I believe it's pretty late in your part of the world, maybe we can catch up tomorrow
<EtienneG> no problem
<cjwatson> I'm often interested in fix things even if they have temporary workarounds
<cjwatson> s/fix/fixing/
<EtienneG> cjwatson, however, big thanks anyway for inquiring, it is much appreciated
<EtienneG> cjwatson, and I am sorry for not delving into it now: describing the setup, and the justification behind it would take a fair bit of time
<shtylman_> cjwatson: is it possible to preseed after launching the live-cd environment? ... im just looking into ways we can test various steps of the installer a bit faster
<cjwatson> shtylman_: for the most part, I think you can use debconf-set-selections
<shtylman_> cjwatson: ahh..didn't know about that...thanks
<shtylman_> ev1: im almost done migrating all kde things over to plugin based completely
<shtylman_> don't have an uploaded branch for it yet
<shtylman_> but within the next week I should and then will post it for review
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-13
<CIA-88> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1394 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.37-9 kernels.
<CIA-88> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1395 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu8
<ev> cjwatson: where does the GRUB2 as the cd bootloader stuff stand?  Is that something you're planning on tackling at the rally?
<cjwatson> ev: I've done a bit of preliminary work on it and thinking about it, but the flicker-free boot stuff is higher-priority and I need to get my end of that finished off first
<ev> sure thing
<ev> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-14
<titosupreme> The sum of the multiplicative identity and its opposite is the additive  (is it sometimes, always, or never?)
<titosupreme> No one can answer?
<twb> I was trying to abuse update-passwd (from base-passwd) to keep some system accounts in sync in my LXC containers.
<twb> Unfortunately AFAICT update-passwd 1) ignores gshadow; and 2) puts *s instead of xs in shadow.
<twb> This makes me thing there's some other layer that runs at d-i time, when it asks me "do you want shadow passwords", but I can't see WHERE that is.
<twb> Ah, shadowconfig
<ev> cjwatson: heads up> three of the netbooks (1 SSD, 2 ATA) are now in the millbank dc
<ev> I've also put openssh-server on them so we can get in and reboot should the hudson slave fail to make a connection to the master
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-15
<smagoun> I'm trying to install 10.10 on a disk that has /home on sda3. I want to redo the partition table from scratch, so when ubiquity starts I choose the 'manually partition' option. At some point between the 'choose partitioning method' screen and the 'allocate drive space' screen, the OS mounts sda3 on /home.
<smagoun> As a result, when I try to create a new partition table on the disk, the installer complains that the table can't be written because one partition is in use. Is there a reason the installer mounts /home?
<smagoun> ok, further testing suggests that /home can be mounted before I choose manual partitioning. Is this a safety measure to allow us to preserve the contents of /home?
<ev> odd. It's probably not os-prober as it wouldn't mount it under home and would be using a new namespace anyway
<ev> and it's not likely to be the desktop, as we're inhibiting udisks
<ev> though that has needed some special attention in the past
<ev> it's most certainly not a safety measure
<superm1> persistence maybe?
<superm1> if you've created the USB stick with it and made a change that caused /home to be mounted at some point
<smagoun> It's a USB stick, but it's not set up for persistence
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-16
<CIA-88> ubiquity: evand * r4455 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-migrationassistant.py: Remove unused import.
 * ev discovers pep8(1)
<mpt> ev, https://launchpad.net/bugs/690842
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690842 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Installer user name setup, tell the user what characters are not allowed (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<ev> :q
<ev> whoops ;)
<cjwatson> mpt: isn't that fixed in natty?
<cjwatson> bug 555896
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 555896 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Username starting with upper letter marked as OK during install and the refused (affects: 9) (dups: 6) (heat: 73)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555896
<mpt> cjwatson, I have no idea, sorry -- I tried to install Natty yesterday, but both alpha 1 and the daily were too big to fit on a CD.
<cjwatson> yes, you need to use a DVD or a USB stick, as documented.
<cjwatson> ok, having read that bug, it definitely is fixed in natty.  if ev wants to go further though as per latest comments, fine ...
<cjwatson> (I fixed it in response to seeing lots of instances of it on answers.launchpad.net, in fact.)
<CIA-88> ubiquity: evand * r4456 trunk/ (32 files in 8 dirs): PEP-8, deprecated exception style and has_key.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-12-17
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1396 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.37-10 kernels.
<CIA-4> netcfg: cjwatson * r648 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog netcfg-common.c):
<CIA-4> netcfg: Revert <net/if.h> avoidance from 1.57ubuntu2; linux-libc-dev has been
<CIA-4> netcfg: fixed.
<CIA-4> netcfg: cjwatson * r649 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog netcfg-common.c):
<CIA-4> netcfg: Strip trailing dots from domain when writing to /etc/hosts
<CIA-4> netcfg: (LP: #255117).
<CIA-4> netcfg: cjwatson * r650 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu3
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4457 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs): strip trailing dots from domain
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1397 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu9
<CIA-4> partman-auto: cjwatson * r336 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog recipes-i386-efi/atomic recipes/atomic):
<CIA-4> partman-auto: Change the x86 atomic recipes to make the minimum swap size be 100% of
<CIA-4> partman-auto: RAM, so that hibernate always works (LP: #345126).
<CIA-4> partman-auto: cjwatson * r337 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu3
<cjwatson> ev: your patch in bug 673028 looks OK to me - do you want to just go ahead and upload that?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 673028 in user-setup (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 9 other projects) "Ubiquity encrypted home doesn't setup encrypted swap (affects: 3) (heat: 274)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673028
<ev> please do
<cjwatson> oh, you want me to?
<cjwatson> sure, can do
<CIA-4> user-setup: cjwatson * r231 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply):
<CIA-4> user-setup: Mount /sys in the chroot for swap encryption, so that devtmpfs can
<CIA-4> user-setup: create block devices (LP: #673028).
<cjwatson> I assume you've tested it?
<CIA-4> user-setup: cjwatson * r232 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu12
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4458 ubiquity/debian/real-po/ (78 files): debconf-updatepo
<ev> cjwatson: thanks, and yes
<ev> though in place
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4459 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 1.57ubuntu2, netcfg 1.57ubuntu3, partman-auto 93ubuntu3, partman-target
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 71ubuntu1, user-setup 1.28ubuntu12.
<cjwatson> just trying to get rid of some bugs before being grilled on them at the release meeting
<ev> :)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4460 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.6
<ev> I'm thoroughly enjoying watching Hudson pick up these commits and not completely fall over
<cody-somerville> cjwatson: Does debian-cd support installing multiple kernels + initrds into install/* like add_live_filesystem does?
<cjwatson> yes by way of code in tools/boot/*/*
<cjwatson> it's debian-cd though so it's all just code
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Is that unique to Ubuntu or in upstream as well?
<cjwatson> not unique
<ev> installing packages in an unpacked root without root and thus without chroot -- lost cause?
<cjwatson> s'what fakechroot is for isn't it?
<cjwatson> at least assuming it's a tree you have write access too
<ev> fakechroot just doesn't work
<ev> for one, I can't have devpts mounted
<ev> mm, it's also cross-architecture
<ev> I have the feeling this just isn't going to work
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Do you know if its possible to disable dpkg from calling triggers? ie. lets say you have to do a bunch of individual apt-get installs but you want to wait and just do all the triggers once at the end instead?
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: --no-triggers
<cjwatson> see dpkg(1)
<cody-somerville> thanks
<soren> cody-somerville: It sounds like you should look at what ldconfig does.
<soren> cody-somerville: When called from a postinst script, it activates a trigger, which ends up running ldconfig once at the end of the dpkg run. If you run ldconfig directly, it acts like it always did.
<soren> cody-somerville: I don't know if that's the sort of thing you're looking to do, though. From your question it just sounds like it might be useful.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-12-13
<ViperVenom> Hi I burned the iso to a CD and when it boots a purple screen comes up with a picture of a keyboard, an equal sign, and a stick figure. After awhile, my screen starts flashing red/green/blue/white and the CD drive is going crazy scanning really fast. Is this normal, because after a minute of this going on I decided to force shutdown.
<brendand> can anyone give any hints on what i should be looking for when i see a 'No root file system defined' error in d-i?
<brendand> to find the root cause
<ogra_> i think thats shown if you missed to assign / in the partitioner
<cjwatson> indeed
<cjwatson> probably broken preseeding
<cjwatson> should be some hints in the syslog
<brendand> cjwatson - that's what i was getting at. what kind of hints?
<cjwatson> don't know, have a look :-)  should be somewhere down near the end if any
<brendand> d-i partman-auto/method string regular
<brendand> that's in the preseed. shouldn't everything be automatic then?
<cjwatson> presumably something went wrong.  I can't guess from only that
<brendand> where's the preseed stored on the system installed
<cjwatson> it's not
<sekon_> Hello,
<sekon_> Howdo you change/modify  the ubuntu branding during ubiquity bootup
<sekon_> it looks like changing plymouth themes does not seem to have any effect
<sekon_> while the live installer is booting up
<sekon_> i.e for a kubuntu installation, changing /lib/plymouth/kubuntu-[logo|text]/*
<sekon_> does not seem to affect presentation while the installer is being booted up from install media
<cjwatson> you might need to update the initramfs
<sekon_> cjwatson: i patches files inside $CDROM/casper/filesystem.squashfs
<sekon_> while cdrom is booting up text comes up as kubuntu
<sekon_> but once the live DVD bootsup
<cjwatson> you don't need to repeat; I understand.  some of those files are copied into the initramfs
<sekon_> i run plymouth it shows the text that i have done
<sekon_> on liveDVD there is an initramfs ??
<cjwatson> of course
<cjwatson> it wouldn't know how to mount the squashfs etc. otherwise
<sekon_> Ah .. thanks :) .. if you dont mind i will ping back if i get stuck (not you personally)
<cjwatson> bind-mount /proc /sys /dev into your read-write environment that you pack up into a squashfs, chroot into that environment, update-initramfs -u
<cjwatson> something along those lines should do
<sekon_> cjwatson: Just FYI ish .. i was  not updating casper/initrd.lz
<sekon_> thanks for all your help ..
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5110 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  - Some automatic partitioning options change the text on the next button
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  to "Install Now". Make sure that this works even when changing to the
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  automatic partitioning page with one of those options automatically
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  selected (LP: #766265).
<infinity> cjwatson: Do you see any issues with pushing my mklibs/rootskel changes to Debian?  (Both need to go in together, as rootskel's linking breaks mklibs trying to do sane things)
<cjwatson> Not particularly; you have upstream commit access, don't you?
<cjwatson> Oh, hm, I wonder if there'll be testing/unstable sync issues
<infinity> Not that I know of.
<cjwatson> Because I suspect that unstable mklibs will sometimes be used to build testing images or vice versa.  I always forget exactly how the daily build regime wors.
<cjwatson> *works
<infinity> The testing thing is kinda sticky, given that one is a udeb, and the other a deb...
<cjwatson> Indeed.  Is there any way we can decouple this a bit?
<cjwatson> I'd suggest posting patches to debian-boot@ and see what thoughts people have
<infinity> I could maybe make mklibs fall back on its previous (broken) behaviour if /lib64 exists and is a symlink...
<cjwatson> Yeah, something like that
<cjwatson> I think it needs a sort of organisational review from people who remember exactly how Debian's daily builds work, though
<infinity> Yeah, that's fair.  I'll give some thought to further tidying and then post something.
<infinity> After I finish this eglibc merge of doom... 4MB diff, my ass.
<infinity> cjwatson: On the positive side, ubiquity/oem-config "Just Works" on armhf, now that we fixed a procps bug that was blocking us. :P
<infinity> cjwatson: So, I have an installed-from-official-image precise/armhf on my panda.
<stgraber> sweet, guess I'll do that on my panda later this week then (before leaving for a month on another continent)
<cjwatson> infinity: nice
<infinity> stgraber: Heh.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-12-14
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I am hit with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kickseed/+bug/548617 Any fix is available for this bug ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 548617 in kickseed "Fresh kickstart installation of lucid fails, - asking for ISCSI volumes (dup-of: 546929)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 546929 in linux "most PATA/SATA modules missing in Lucid netboot" [Critical,Fix released]
<kaushal> I am using PXE server to install lucid 10.04.3 on IBM System x3650 M3
<kaushal> checking in again for the query ?
<stgraber> cjwatson: still about casper, I'd like to have your opinion on http://paste.ubuntu.com/770419/ as a fix of bug 290351
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 290351 in casper "live session user and host should be called kubuntu on kubuntu" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290351
<stgraber> cjwatson: I confirmed it works on Edubuntu (yay for kvm letting you boot with an external kernel and initrd ;)) and it should work on pretty much anything that doesn't give us an invalid username
<stgraber> I also did a quick check in casper's code to ensure we use $USERNAME everywhere (and we do!)
<stgraber> I'm just wondering if we have cases where .disk/info exists but contains something that's invalid or something that wouldn't give us the intended username
<GrueMaster> Does anyone here know how to set the mac address on the image during netinstall through preseed?  I have several platforms that the only nic doesn't have static mac (no flash).  I can set it in the kernel parameters when booting netinstall, but need netinstall to transfer that to the running system.
<GrueMaster> ubuntu
<GrueMaster> bah.  wrong window.
<stgraber> GrueMaster: and knowing you, I'm guessing that's on ARM? so preseeding grub's kernel parameters won't help right?
<GrueMaster> Yea, grub-free environment.  :P
<stgraber> ok, and I guess flash-kernel still doesn't have a configuration or anything you could change to add a kernel paramemter...
<GrueMaster> I think I can only set it on the boot cmdline.  I'm checking if I can just append to /etc/network/interfaces.
<stgraber> you could do it the ugly way in /etc/network/interfaces by using a pre-up on the interface with something like "ifconfig eth0 hw addr aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff"
<stgraber> I can't remember if ifupdown has a standard way of doing it though
<GrueMaster> Well, for Panda, kernels from Natty+ set the mac from the cpu die-id.  Maverick is borked.  Also omap.
<GrueMaster> sigh.  Looks like it needs to be a module parameter.  And since this module is built-in to the kernel, it needs to be on the kernel cmdline.
<GrueMaster> Which means editing /boot/boot.script.
<CIA-4> partman-auto: superm1 * r618 partman-auto/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-4> partman-auto: Remove the use of 'local' in shell scripts outside of functions. Newer
<CIA-4> partman-auto: shell script interpreters in precise complain otherwise.
<CIA-4> partman-auto: superm1 * r619 partman-auto/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu18
<GrueMaster> stgraber: I'm going to have to hack it in for panda.  Only need it for maverick and I am using a hand-assembled netinstaller anyways.  I'll revisit when I need this for beagleXM and other platforms.
<cjwatson> stgraber: seems OK, I think - maybe allow it to be overridden by an explicit FLAVOUR= in casper.conf (i.e. && [ -z "$FLAVOUR" ] around the whole thing)?
<stgraber> cjwatson: good idea, I'll add that, then upload what I have so far and test the next dailies, I don't like uploading more than 4-5 casper changes at a time :)
<cjwatson> superm1: nice catch, thanks
<superm1> sure np
<roadmr> hey folks, Ubiquity is giving me an [Errno 5] Input/output error with a bunch of SQUASHFS errors (inflate error, failed to read block, fragment cache entry)
<roadmr> this is a network install with a preseed file, I tried to rule out the usual suspects (network corruption, memory, hard disk failure ) so far all the tests have passed
<roadmr> I know the installation image itself is OK because I've installed other systems with the same
<roadmr> any more ideas on how to diagnose this? :)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: stgraber * r5111 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py): Recent casper generates the username and hostname based on the media name, replacing hardcoded casper_user by the username of uid 999.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-12-15
<dpm> hi ev, we were having a conversation about timezones and their translations in Ubiquity on #ubuntu-translators. Do you think you could shed some light on where those translations come from -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/771170/ ?
<cjwatson> looks like iso-codes to me
<cjwatson> iso-codes doesn't seem to have the offending translations as such though
<cjwatson> and ubiquity.templates looks right
<cjwatson> perplexing; I guess it must be a ubiquity code bug rather than a translation bug
<cjwatson> I'm doing other things right now, though - please file a bug and tell me the number, and I'll milestone it to try to avoid forgetting about it
<dpm> thanks cjwatson, andrejz tells me it's bug 904770
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 904770 in ubiquity "Slovenia is not on the list of countries in time zone window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904770
<andrejz> cjwatson in addition
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<andrejz> Srbija is displayed no matter on which ex_Yugoslavia republic one clicks (6 occurances of serbia 6 ex Yu republics).
<cjwatson> right, dpm just explained that
<cjwatson> I don't think it's a translation bug
<andrejz> ok, i missed a bit
<andrejz> yeah me to
<andrejz> because i checked all isocodes .po files
<cjwatson> I understand the distress, I come from a contentious country too and don't like people getting its name wrong :)
<andrejz> and neither slovenian or serbia are misrepresented
<andrejz> well in addition this was one country about 20 years ago and then it got split and a war broke out, so some people still have bad feelings about this. In Slovenia it wasn't really bad, but further south (Croatia, Bosnia) it was quite tough..
<cjwatson> yeah, I understand
<andrejz> so some people are still a bit agressive
<cjwatson> I know the history (more or less)
<cjwatson> anyway, it's definitely not intentional
<andrejz> i know
<andrejz> it would be just cool if it was fixed before more people get upset
<cjwatson> I'll hopefully have time to look at it before the Christmas break
<andrejz> in time for precise (LTS) at least
<cjwatson> I milestoned it for alpha-2
<andrejz> ok thanks
<andrejz> also cjwatson
<andrejz> let me add i didn't notice this in ubuntu 11.04
<andrejz> also i think it wasn't there for ubuntu 11.10 alpha 2 when i istalled it
<cjwatson> I suspect that I will not start out by comparing with previous releases, as the churn is too high to do it that way; but thanks anyway
<andrejz> maybe it helps to narrow down the search
<cjwatson> probably not sadly, I expect I'll just debug from scratch :)
<cjwatson> (it's true that sometimes that approach helps; it just IME doesn't with something like this)
<andrejz> ok thanks
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1594 ubuntu/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-4> debian-installer: Switch i386 to the -generic-pae kernel flavour, and add a new
<CIA-4> debian-installer: netboot/non-pae build for i386 that uses the -generic flavour
<CIA-4> debian-installer: (LP: #897786).
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1595 ubuntu/ (build/Makefile debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> debian-installer: Exclude checksum files themselves (MD5SUMS, SHA1SUMS, and SHA256SUMS)
<CIA-4> debian-installer: from the contents of checksum files.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1596 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu91
<infinity> cjwatson: Is there a way to squeeze something a little more helpful from base-installer than:
<infinity> Dec 15 15:53:36 base-installer: info: could not determine kernel flavour
<infinity> Dec 15 15:53:36 base-installer: info: Found kernels ''
<cjwatson> set -x? :-)
<cjwatson> what kernel flavour are you trying to install?
<infinity> omap4
<infinity> It's armhf netinst.
<infinity> After fixing eglibc, I've landed here. :P
<cjwatson> kernel/armhf.sh is going to want to be a tad more complete.
<cjwatson> :q
<cjwatson> oops
<cjwatson> I bet a bunch of kernel/tests/armhf/ could be symlinks to armel.
<cjwatson> once you've fleshed out the code itself
<infinity> I bet it all could be symlinks.
<cjwatson> Probably.  I blame Hector.
<cjwatson> Though maybe not totally unreasonable to leave out v7-capable subarches.
<cjwatson> v7-*in*capable
<infinity> Meh.
<infinity> The kernels won't exist, and no one will build for them.
<infinity> Duplicating the code instead of linking it just to clean up a case statement seems pedantic and silly.
<cjwatson> I'm cool with symlinks all over if you are.
<infinity> I <3 symlinks.
<infinity> I'm a big fan of "if it ain't broke..."
<infinity> Of course, this means I need to merge the mx5 stuff they did back into armel before symlinking around.
<infinity> But that's not rocket science.
 * infinity fixes.
<infinity> cjwatson: Thanks for the pointer.
<cjwatson> np
<infinity> Of course, I missed your d-i upload.  So, I get to do anohter after this.
<infinity> \o/
<cjwatson> base-installer isn't in the initrd, so no need.
<infinity> Oh, yay.  Shiny.
<infinity> Oh, err, I really should have run the testsuite before uploading. :P
<cjwatson> haha
<cjwatson> I was going to suggest that but thought it would be patronising :-P
<CIA-4> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r912 ubuntu/ (commit.d/format_swap debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> partman-basicfilesystems: Stop using libparted to format swap partitions. parted 3.0 doesn't
<CIA-4> partman-basicfilesystems: support this anyway, and I'm guessing that this may be the cause of
<CIA-4> partman-basicfilesystems: blkid sometimes not recognising the swap partition during installation
<CIA-4> partman-basicfilesystems: (LP: #709363).
<CIA-4> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r913 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 71ubuntu2
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5112 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 1.122ubuntu3, partman-auto 93ubuntu18, partman-basicfilesystems
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 71ubuntu2.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5113 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.8
#ubuntu-installer 2011-12-16
<stgraber> cjwatson: if you're still around. Do you expect anything bad to happen if I turn on CONFIG_PING and CONFIG_PING6 in busybox-initramfs? I'm mostly interested in having ping6 really as ping is currently provided by something else in our installer though I guess it'd make sense to turn both on if I do that.
<infinity> stgraber: How much does busybox grow if you do that?
<stgraber> infinity: that's the next thing I need to check, I wouldn't expect a huge growth for just ping+ping6 but that's definitely on the list
<infinity> stgraber: Also, what provides ping, and can we drop it if busybox provides it?
<infinity> stgraber: Mostly, though, I suspect this is less of a concern for the installer specifically, and more of a concern for initrds growing in general.
<infinity> (A potential concern for the installer if busybox ping doesn't provide the same interface as the other one being used, and we still need two)
<infinity> stgraber: Third option, can whatever's providing ping also provide ping6, and we're just not doing so in the current udeb?
<infinity> (From a "not related to the intaller" POV, mind you, I suspect people with NFS roots and the like might find ping/ping6 in busybox-initramfs handy as a diagnostic tool)
<stgraber> infinity: yeah, I still need to figure out exactly what provides ping at the moment, its output is quite different "blah is alive!" and it returns instantly so I'm guessing having a "real" ping may break things in the installer
<stgraber> having ping/ping6 would definitely be useful in the initrd, also for LTSP as debugging things with busybox-initramfs is kind of tricky (IIRC the most useful thing in there is netcat)
<stgraber> anyway, I guess I'll just do a local build with the extra options to check the size and will then build a custom installer initrd to see if the installer explodes because of it
<cjwatson> stgraber: sounds generally OK I guess; the installer doesn't care what's in busybox-initramfs, busybox-udeb is a separate build
<cjwatson> and a separate config
<cjwatson> maybe first decide whether you're talking about the initramfs or the installer :)
<stgraber> ah, I assumed the installer was using the initramfs build, looks like I was wrong. I was mostly interested in the installer, so these changes would be for initramfs-udeb then :)
<cjwatson> *busybox-udeb, I guess
<stgraber> right ;)
<cjwatson> debian/config/pkg/udeb:783:CONFIG_PING=y
<cjwatson> looks like busybox already provides that then; turning on PING6 too seems like a no-brainer, go ahead
<cjwatson> see 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu8
<stgraber> yeah, guess it helps looking at the right config file ;) turning PING6 on then and uploading that. I assume you're not too concerned about the size difference for the udeb?
<cjwatson> not desperately
<cjwatson> I mean, I care a little bit, but ping6 shouldn't be huge
<cjwatson> in fact it looks like it shares code with ping
<cjwatson> so yeah, doit
<stgraber> good, uploaded
<stgraber> ok and with that, calling it a week, time to pack and change side of the atlantic ocean
<cjwatson> temporary or permanent?  (I think you did tell me, I just forgot)
#ubuntu-installer 2011-12-17
<stgraber> temporary, spend a few weeks there before the sprint in Budapest
#ubuntu-installer 2011-12-18
<soreau> Hi all, I'm trying to install xubuntu. I ran the cd check which was successful, then I started the live session and clicked on the installer to launch ubiquity. After selecting the language and check boxes for 'download updates while installing/install third party software' then clicked Continue, it's just stuck there with a busy cursor for about 10+ minutes now
<soreau> The check boxes and Quit button are still active while the Continue and Next buttons are inactive. I see this output from 'ps ax|grep ubiquity' http://paste.ubuntu.com/774514/
<soreau> It has umounted all file systems AFAICT from 'mount' but it isn't doing anything (consuming cpu, other resources or spinning up the cdrom drive) except showing a busy cursor
<soreau> any ideas?
<CarlFK> soreau: I would ask in #ubuntu
<soreau> CarlFK: Well I edited the installer launcher to run in terminal so I could try to find any errors. There is no output but it worked this time
<soreau> Now I have a new problem. It's copying files and I'm trying to enter my user information.. however anything I put in the 'computer name' field says 'That name already exists on the network'
<soreau> even a random string of characters
<soreau> ah, it's a ubiquity bug it seems..
<soreau> after I type something in the 'computer name' field, it says the name already exists message to the right until I click on a different field and enter or change something
<soreau> alright, it's installing
<soreau> thanks for the help CarlFK ;)
 * CarlFK quacks
#ubuntu-installer 2012-12-10
<veebers> Hi all, would anyone be able to take a look at this bug?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1085767
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1085767 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer boot halts and hangs (netboot + nfs)" [Undecided,New]
<veebers> or at least what/if there is any other details that I can provide to make it more useful?
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I may find the root cause of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2-signed/+bug/1087653 .
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1087653 in OEM Priority Project "grub2-signed doesn't support removable drive." [High,New]
<FourDollars> cjwatson: grub2-signed will only read (hd1,msdos1)/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg but not (hd1,msdos1)/EFI/BOOT/grub.cfg .
<cjwatson> FourDollars: grubx64.efi reads from /EFI/ubuntu/; gcdx64.efi reads from /EFI/BOOT/
<cjwatson> they're intentionally configured differently per the UEFI specification
<cjwatson> so grub-install --removable probably needs to remember to use gcdx64.efi
<cjwatson> I've reassigned the bug to grub2 accordingly
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Yes. That is why `grub-install --removable` doesn't work for me.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I finally understand the difference between gcdx64.efi and grubx64.efi.
<cjwatson> there are a couple of other differences in the module set available, but they aren't relevant here
<FourDollars> cjwatson: BTW, `grub-install --removable` of precise-proposed will not create /EFI/BOOT/grub.cfg automatically. Is it normal?
<cjwatson> You're the first person to test --removable on UEFI SB
<cjwatson> So in general it's not a surprise (and not a regression) if it's broken
<FourDollars> I know. Because I need this function. XD
<cjwatson> Sure, just saying, expect it to be broken right now because nobody has previously cared
<FourDollars> Do you remember I have asked the same question in one UDS seesion?
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I have trouble remembering everything from UDS, sorry - I'm not saying I won't fix it, just that asking "is it normal" doesn't make sense
<FourDollars> Not mind.
<cjwatson> Ah, now, I do see a mistake in my backport here
<cjwatson> Which could be the cause of stgraber's trouble as well
<cjwatson> FourDollars: Try applying http://paste.ubuntu.com/1422879/ to /usr/sbin/grub-install
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Will grubx64.efi read /EFI/BOOT/grub.cfg ? I just put a /EFI/BOOT/grub.cfg and it doesn't work.
<cjwatson> No, it will not
<cjwatson> But if you apply the patch I gave, grub-install will use gcdx64.efi instead
<cjwatson> (with --removable)
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I see.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1422879/ used for grub2 of precise-proposed?
<cjwatson> Yes
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I have manually copied gcdx64.efi to /EFI/BOOT/grubx64.efi.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Will gcdx64.efi read any grub.cfg by default?
<FourDollars> OK. Let me try you patch first.
<FourDollars> s/you/your/
<gema> xnox: ping
<gema> xnox: bug 1087630 needs some attention, are you aware of it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1087630 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "server minimal virtual installations are bloated" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087630
<gema> xnox: if this not important, I'd like to know so that we can demote these tests out of smoke testing
<xnox> gema: I have seen being pinged about this bug. But it's not for me to fix, it will probably need seed changes.
<xnox> gema: I have a point to bring about smoke testing.
<gema> xnox: so who should be fixing this?
<gema> xnox: good, go ahead
<infinity> Do was actually want to hard-cap the installation size so strictly?
<xnox> gema: I would think server product owner would be the one interested in fixing this.
<gema> infinity: I don't know, we were asked to add this last cycle, it may not be so important anymore?
<xnox> gema: I think static analysis should not block other testing.
<xnox> gema: e.g. I have noticed that Wubi check was removed from iso static pre-test, because on initial raring images wubi was not present yet.
<infinity> Bah, and cdimage has already dropped the old manifests, I wanted to see if it was new packages being added, or just packages growing.
<gema> xnox: this one in particular is not static analysis
<xnox> gema: the wubi check then blocked testing of downstream projects.
<xnox> gema: does the server minimal install test block downstream testing of i386 server?
<gema> xnox: yes, because we run static analysis on the default job that kicks everything else
<infinity> Ahh, the buildd has a few more.  Handy.
<gema> xnox: nope, this is a job that kicks of on a minimal VM and ubuntu doesn't really fit, it is a minimal configuration type of test
<xnox> gema: which is not fully correct, since the server cdimage is good, does complete the install, abeit oversized.
<cjwatson> FourDollars: With my patch, grub-install --removable should create /EFI/BOOT/grub.cfg and gcdx64.efi should read it.  Please don't copy anything else around manually - you will just make it harder to diagnose your system.
<xnox> gema: ah, ok then.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Roger that.
<gema> xnox: ok, so we may need the release team's help defining what is smoke and that is not, and what are blocking factors for downstream testing
<cjwatson> gema: This is absolutely a matter for the server team
<gema> cjwatson: ack, will talk to them
<xnox> gema: from a developers perspective (/me is not release team) I want to attempt as many tests as possible & see the output from as many as possible.
<cjwatson> While we can help with matters that turn out to be installer bugs, IIRC last time I investigated most of this was not
<cjwatson> And the question of what limits should exist on a product is up to the product team in question
<gema> cjwatson: understood
<cjwatson> But yeah, I agree with xnox, this isn't an "image is hosed, don't try anything more" issue
<infinity> gema: As for what's on the CD, (literally) nothing changed in the window the bug refers to.
<cjwatson> There was an old bug on this which I don't think has been closed
<cjwatson> So it's probably a dup
<xnox> gema: I am ok seeing that for example 8 tests against server ISO have "total install size fail", yet it still boots & installs in all 8 server test cases (for example)
<cjwatson> Ah, one of the two old bugs was wontfixed
<infinity> 64309655a78512e0ed4f2533dcc2ade0  livecd.ubuntu-server-20121208-amd64.manifest
<gema> xnox: I think we need to explain what smoke is actually testing and then have a discussion on what are the blocking factores
<infinity> 64309655a78512e0ed4f2533dcc2ade0  livecd.ubuntu-server-20121209-amd64.manifest
<cjwatson> gema: bug 1028453, bug 1053770
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1028453 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "Quantal Ubuntu Server minimal install oversized" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028453
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1053770 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Quantal) "ubuntu-server install takes up too much space" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1053770
<cjwatson> ^- history
<xnox> gema: yeah.
<infinity> gema: ^-- The package set on the CDs was actually identical between the two stated dates.
<infinity> gema: So, whatever broke was post-install (in the server tasks, I'd assume)
<infinity> gema: ie: retrying the test with 20121208 should show the same issue, so clearly not the ISO's fault.
<infinity> gema: I thought the original stated go/no-go smoke-test was going to be just "boot/install/reboot", nothing fancy.
<gema> infinity: that's what it will be, this is smoke testing post publishing the images
<xnox> infinity: jenkins tells me 20121206 was the last good, and we started to be over the size since then.
<xnox> infinity: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/Smoke%20Testing/job/raring-server-i386-smoke-minimal-virtual/buildTimeTrend
<infinity> gema: Oh, if this is post-publish, that's different.  xnox implied this was a "stop-ship" somehow.
<gema> infinity: nah, we are not doing the stop-ship one yet
<gema> infinity: we agreed we'd do that after Xmas
<infinity> xnox: I'm looking at amd64, not i386.
<infinity> gema: Right, hence my confusion, though.  I don't actually care what tests are run (the more, the merrier) for post-ship regression testing.
<gema> infinity: I think xnox means that if static validation doesn't pass, the way we have configured the jobs right now, no other jobs will run
<gema> infinity: and he doesn't know if everything else works
<infinity> gema: It's a matter of finding the right people who care about the tests (so, yes, the server team for install size)
<xnox> infinity: amd64 was also 20121206 last good.
<gema> cool
<infinity> gema: Ahh, yeah.  Having jobs block other jobs is unclever (unless the blocking job is "this hoses your whole VM so nothing else can run")
<infinity> xnox: Then the bug lies. :P
<cjwatson> I remember earlier versions of this bug as being annoying with the rls-mgr reports.qa pages
<infinity> xnox: Even then, the only changes in the manifest are a version bump of libglib2.0-0 and sed.
<xnox> infinity: well amd64 has no jenkins test results for 07,08 (probably not triggered due to dependency =( )
<cjwatson> Because ubuntu-meta was assigned to foundations by default (which isn't unreasonable), but there didn't seem to be a way for us to say "er, no, this is a server team thing"
<cjwatson> Short of an artificial and probably wrong package reassignment
<infinity> Assigning bugs works. :P
<cjwatson> It didn't use to
<cjwatson> I mean, you saw the assignee, but it was still in the foundations section
<infinity> Right, that's a fundamental issue with the scrapey bot, though.
<infinity> I'm not sure asking people to misuse Malone to work around the scraper is the right approach.
<cjwatson> Well, indeed, that's what I'm saying
<cjwatson> It was annoying because the scraper results were in general useful and people were looking at them, but we had to keep saying "no, that one isn't our bug, stop nagging us about it"
<cjwatson> And I suspect the server team kept forgetting about it because it wasn't in their section
<infinity> Anyhow.  The insatiably curious guy in me kinda wants to know why the install size went up.
<infinity> The rest of me doesn't care and, yes, it's a server team issue. :P
 * gema goes talk to the server guys
<xnox> Daviey: how big should the server install size should be?
<xnox> ^^^^
<xnox> gema: no need to go =) Daviey idles here ;-)
<infinity> gema: Now, on the other hand, if the install size of ALL images goes up dramatically in the same window, that's likely something we (foundations/installer/cdimage/something) might care to have a quick glance at.
<infinity> gema: Not something to fail on, per se, but something we can tick off as a "yeah, we meant to do that".
<xnox> gema: do we have statistics on the offline desktop install size?
<xnox> or e.g. size of core.
<gema> xnox: no
<gema> xnox: but we could gather them
<xnox> (although core will probably not tell us much)
<xnox> gema: that would be useful. E.g. jenkins plotted graph =)
<gema> xnox: if you guys can define what kind of sizes you care about, we can have utah taking some measurements on every install
<gema> Daviey: jamespage is on the case
<xnox> gema: well it looks like in foundations we care more about the trends and up/down big jumps rather than X bytes.
<Daviey> thanks
<gema> xnox: I have been aiming to collect stats from installed images for a while, but I don't know what are the right indicators
<gema> xnox: so if you could define them, we can start collecting them and start plotting them mid cycle or so?
<gema> xnox: this would be queued after bootspeed and power consumption graphs :)
<gema> xnox: but there's nothing stopping us from collecting the data already
<xnox> gema: I see. Adding an item for me to file a bug with definitions that are stable and useful.
<gema> xnox: thanks
<gema> xnox: we will add another reporting area to smoke testing for trends and stick the graphs there
<cjwatson> FourDollars: Any luck?  If it improves things it might be worth me uploading that to precise-proposed ...
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Not yet. I just generate the Debian packages.
<cjwatson> FourDollars: Oh, my patch was one that you could just apply in place
<cjwatson> Should be like 400 times faster
<cjwatson> FourDollars: The correct patch for the packaging is a bit different since it would want to modify the patch system instead ...
<cjwatson> 'sudo patch /usr/sbin/grub-install <the-patch-file'
<FourDollars> cjwatson: It seems to use the (hd1,gpt2)/boot/grub/grub.cfg on HDD but not (hd1,msdos1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg on USB drive.
<cjwatson> At this point it is not at all clear to me what you've done because you apparently aren't following my directions ...
<cjwatson> So I'll have to ask you for full debug logs at every step
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I use quilt to add your patch on grub2/precise-proposed.
<cjwatson> That wasn't what I asked you to do
<cjwatson> (debug logs: add the --debug option to grub-install, post result on paste.ubuntu.com)
<FourDollars> OK. Let me try.
<cjwatson> I appreciate your testing effort but you really need to follow my directions to the letter; remember that from my point of view I am trying to come up with a mental model of what your computer is doing by asking you to do specific things to it, and when you do different things from what I asked it makes it harder for me to come up with that model
<FourDollars> Roger that.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1422959/
<cjwatson> FourDollars: could I also have the full command line you used there, please?
<cjwatson> just to make sure
<FourDollars> cjwatson: sudo grub-install --debug --removable --uefi-secure-boot --root-directory /media/UsbStick /dev/sdb1
<cjwatson> So I *think* that using --root-directory is wrong
<cjwatson> But I'm investigating
<FourDollars> :)
<cjwatson> Hmm, maybe that's a red herring
<cjwatson> Oh, hmm, I see.  So one of the problems with signed UEFI images is that there's no way to stuff a bootstrap configuration file into them, because that would be inside the signed region
<cjwatson> Which means that they have to work everything out from context at boot time
<cjwatson> The way that gcdx64.efi does this is to assume that it's on an Ubuntu installation image, and to look for a device that has /.disk/info on it
<cjwatson> (Contents don't matter)
<FourDollars> `mkdir /.disk && touch /.disk/info`?
<cjwatson> Right, that's a necessary step, at least for now.  However, there's one other thing I'm wondering about
<FourDollars> Let me try.
<cjwatson> At the moment, do either /media/UsbStick/boot/grub/grub.cfg or /media/UsbStick/boot/grub/x86_64-efi/grub.cfg exist?
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Only /media/UsbStick/boot/grub/grub.cfg that I copied from my own system.
<cjwatson> Hmm
<cjwatson> So that's a problem too - let me try to work this out
<FourDollars> cjwatson: After I touch .disk/info, it is back to the initial state of that bug. It can not show GRUB menu.
<cjwatson> Sure, because (as I was trying to say) the embedded config file sources /boot/grub/x86_64-efi/grub.cfg
<FourDollars> Oh~ I see.
<cjwatson> I'm not sure this is the right answer, but just as a test, could you please create /media/UsbStick/boot/grub/x86_64-efi/grub.cfg with these contents:
<cjwatson> source $prefix/grub.cfg
<FourDollars> OK. Let me try it.
<cjwatson> (This may actually be leakage from the different /boot/grub/ arrangement in 2.00 that I failed to correct when backporting all this to 1.99, hence my comment that it may not really be the right answer)
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Yes. It works but the GRUB menu looks weird.
<cjwatson> Progress
<FourDollars> It looks like https://plus.google.com/111702816719386284707/posts/WDVNeumLwGP
<cjwatson> OK, that's either a missing font or a missing locale
<xnox> do you have /media/UsbStick/boot/grub/unicode.pf2 ?
<FourDollars> OK, that should be fine because the grub.cfg is copied directly from my system.
<cjwatson> Yeah, you need to copy unicode.pf2 in.  In 1.99, this was handled only by the package postinst
<xnox> (or is it /boot/grub/fonts/unicode.pf2 i have it in both locations on my system....)
<cjwatson> You should find it in /usr/share/grub/
<cjwatson> xnox: /boot/grub/unicode.pf2 in 1.99
<xnox> ack.
<cjwatson> So the grub.cfg copied from your system is probably making assumptions about the path to the font which don't hold when it's running with a different $root/$prefix
<FourDollars> I think so.
<FourDollars> I works now after I copy /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 into /media/UsbStick/boot/grub and modify /media/UsbStick/boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<cjwatson> Excellent
<cjwatson> So, going back to the /boot/grub/x86_64-efi/grub.cfg thing - that path is in fact used by installer images, which are the most important use case for gcdx64.efi
<cjwatson> What I can do, though (it'll take a new grub2-signed upload to precise, but not otherwise hard), is to have gcdx64.efi try to read $prefix/x86_64-efi/grub.cfg and fall back to $prefix/grub.cfg if it's missing
<FourDollars> Good. :)
 * FourDollars looks forward the new grub2 in precise-proposed. :P
<cjwatson> Preparing it now
 * FourDollars is away from keyboard.
<cjwatson> Thanks for the testing work
<cjwatson> Uploaded to precise-proposed, pending SRU team review
<FourDollars> np. I am glad to help.
<psivaa> xnox: cjwatson: is there any update about the fix for bug 1080701
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080701
<psivaa> iirc xnox was going to look into that :)
<xnox> psivaa: no update yet. Didn't get to it yet. Reached EOD on friday, but will look into it today.
<psivaa> xnox: ok,  thank you
<infinity> cjwatson: Does ubiquity explicity (re)install the kernel, despite it already existing in the live image?
<infinity> cjwatson: Seems to be set to auto in the squashfs, but after a fresh install, it's manual, so I'm assuming yes.
<xnox> infinity: yes.
<xnox> infinity: we also run update-initramfs to rebuild initramfs.
<infinity> Yes, the latter is perfectly fine.
<infinity>             if name.startswith('linux-image-2.'):
<xnox> infinity: what abut the former? cause trouble with kernel auto removal?
<infinity> ^-- That's not outdated code...
<cjwatson> scripts/check-kernels is more relevant
<cjwatson> Heh, yeah, might be worth fixing traverse_for_kernel
<cjwatson> So I think perhaps scripts/check-kernel should just append to /var/lib/ubiquity/apt-installed for already-installed kernels rather than doing the full apt-install thing
<cjwatson> In general I think apt-install is right to do an explicit apt-get install, because other things it's asked for might be vulnerable to autoremoval otherwise
<cjwatson> But it obviously doesn't make sense for individual kernel packages
<cjwatson> We should just make sure that the top-level metapackages aren't autoremoved
<infinity> Yeah.  The whole traversal thing here feels wrong.
<infinity> I can't sort out WHY it would want to drill down and install the "real" package instead of the meta.
<infinity> Though there must have been a reason.
<xnox> psivaa: i think i can now reproduce the hang.
<psivaa> xnox: thanks, that's good :)
<xnox> psivaa: yeah...
#ubuntu-installer 2012-12-12
<EntropyWorks> is there a way to add ufw rules during the install. I've tried adding
<EntropyWorks> ufw ufw/allow_known_ports multiselect SSH
<EntropyWorks> ufw ufw/allow_custom_ports string 22/tcp
<EntropyWorks> ufw ufw/enable boolean true
<EntropyWorks> but that doesn't work. and I can't run ufw in the late_command.sh either.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: How many UEFI boot entries of 'ubuntu' will be created for Secure Boot? I saw there are two 'ubuntu' UEFI boot entries. One points to File(\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi), and the other points to File(EFI\Ubuntu\grubx64.efi).
<FourDollars> cjwatson:
<FourDollars> oops
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I find File(\EFI\BOOT\grubx64.efi) (created by grub-install --removable) will not follow the content of File(\EFI\BOOT\grub.cfg) to search uuid.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: grub2 1.99-21ubuntu3.7 in precise-proposed doesn't solve the problem of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1087653 .
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1087653 in OEM Priority Project precise "grub2-signed doesn't support removable drive." [High,In progress]
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I need to touch .disk/info manually to make it to work.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Would you remove the restriction of '.disk/info' for `grub-install --removable --uefi-secure-boot`?
 * FourDollars looks at grub2/precise-proposed/debian/build-efi-images .
<cjwatson> No, I won't
<cjwatson> It's not so much a restriction as a "how on earth do we find what drive to boot from"
<cjwatson> I didn't just put it in to get in people's way
<cjwatson> To remove it I would have to have some other way to locate the EFI System Partition
<cjwatson> This isn't going to be a priority for me for the rest of the year, FWIW
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Will File(\EFI\BOOT\grubx64.efi) read File(\EFI\BOOT\grub.cfg) before it goes to check .disk/info or .disk/mini-info ?
<cjwatson> No, because it doesn't know where \EFI\BOOT\ is
<cjwatson> I consider having to touch /.disk/info a minor inconvenience
<cjwatson> It would be nice to fix it, but there's so much else to do
<FourDollars> I see.
<FourDollars> Does it mean we will also put .disk/info in Ubuntu system partition?
<cjwatson> Two UEFI boot entries seems like a bug, although it's possible it has something to do with testing successive versions?
<cjwatson> No, because it's only an issue when using --removable
<cjwatson> We have it on Ubuntu installation media
<FourDollars> I see.
<cjwatson> It's possible your boot manager is ignoring what was set by efibootmgr and is just displaying \EFI\*\*.efi or some such
<cjwatson> As far as I can see we only ever call efibootmgr once
<xnox> cjwatson: should grub-install touch .disk/info when envoked with removable & uefi-secure-boot flags?
<FourDollars> xnox: I think so.
<FourDollars> I am encountering a problem that BootCurrent points to HD File(EFI\BOOT\BOOTX64.efi), but it boots my USB stick.
<cjwatson> No, I really disagree
<cjwatson> The requirement for /.disk/info is temporary
<cjwatson> We shouldn't entrench it by making tools create it automatically
<cjwatson> I will fix it, just not this year when I have a couple of working days left and ~three other major things to finish
<FourDollars> For me to create .disk/info manually is not a problem.
<FourDollars> My problem is HDD parition has .disk/info and USB drive also has .disk/info.
<FourDollars> HD File(EFI\BOOT\BOOTX64.efi) can not tell which one is the correct one.
<FourDollars> Or should I say "HD File(EFI\BOOT\grubx64.efi) can not tell which one is the correct one."
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Will you fix the problem of .disk/info in precise next year?
<FourDollars> Err. I mean in Ubuntu 12.04.2 .
<cjwatson> I don't know whether I'll squeeze it into .2, but at least for .3
<cjwatson> Why on earth does your HD partition have .disk/info?  I can't imagine a reason for that
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Because I am working on a feature like Ubuntu on-disk installer.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I will use the USB drive to install "Ubuntu on-disk installer" into HDD partition, and use `grub-install --removable` and create a UEFI boot entry points to it.
<cjwatson> Ah.  Well, you're also demonstrating why the problem isn't simple, if you think about it
<cjwatson> /efi/boot/grub.cfg is no more a unique path than /.disk/info is
<xnox> FourDollars: for "factory reset"-like functionality ?
<FourDollars> xnox: yes
<cjwatson> So it needs to actually figure out the device it was booted from, not just add another check for /efi/boot/grub.cfg
<FourDollars> I know this is not an easy task. :(
<FourDollars> cjwatson: yes
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I hope grub2 can check grub.cfg in the same filesystem and the same folder first.
<FourDollars> And the search.fs_uuid in grub.cfg will find out the right parition of /boot/grub .
<cjwatson> No, UUID search is useless
<cjwatson> At least for finding grub.cfg
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Why is it useless?
<cjwatson> We have no way to embed a UUID into a signed image
<FourDollars> Agree.
<cjwatson> Well, OK, it would be useful for finding /boot/grub I suppose
<cjwatson> Sorry, I have a really bad headache and can't think
<cjwatson> Poking me about this right now probably isn't very useful
<FourDollars> Not mind.
<FourDollars> Never mind.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: It is great to know these implementaion details, thanks a lot.
 * FourDollars is wondering how ESP,File(\EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi) copied from grubx64.efi.signed can read ESP,File(\EFI\ubuntu\grub.cfg) and work well.
<cjwatson> grubx64.efi.signed is configured differently from gcdx64.efi.signed, as I explained the other day
 * FourDollars goes to check IRC logs.
<FourDollars> Which config will be read first if we don't use '-c' to embed file as an early config? $prefix/grub.cfg?
<cjwatson> Yes
<FourDollars> So that is why ESP,File(\EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi) will read ESP,File(\EFI\ubuntu\grub.cfg).
<FourDollars> And why ESP,File(\EFI\BOOT\BOOTX64.EFI) will read USB,File(\efi\boot\grub.cfg) is because we embed an early config "normal (memdisk)/grub.cfg" and "(memdisk)/grub.cfg" find the USB,File(\.disk\info) before HDD,File(\.disk\info) is to be found.
<FourDollars> So the problem might be the search order of storage devices.
<FourDollars> However we can not assume which search order is correct because of different usages. :(
<cjwatson> The only correct fix is for gcdx64.efi to learn how to locate the device it was booted from rather than having to guess based on file names.
<FourDollars> Yes.
<FourDollars> It should be possible to find out the corresponding filesystem from BootCurrent.
<FourDollars> I guess.
<raymondjtoth> hi im tryingyo install wubi
<raymondjtoth> and get boot err whats up
<raymondjtoth> get err grldr
<raymondjtoth> hi im tryingyo install wubi [13:00] <raymondjtoth> and get boot err whats up [13:01] <raymondjtoth> get err grldr
<raymondjtoth> <raymondjtoth> and get boot err whats up [13:01] <raymondjtoth> get err grldr [13:06] <raymondjtoth> hi im tryingyo install wubi [13:00] <raymondjtoth> and get boot err whats up [13:01] <raymondjtoth> get err grldr
<raymondjtoth> <raymondjtoth> and get boot err whats up [13:01] <raymondjtoth> get err grldr [13:06] <raymondjtoth> hi im tryingyo install wubi [13:00] <raymondjtoth> and get boot err whats up [13:01] <raymondjtoth> get err grldr
#ubuntu-installer 2012-12-14
<directhex> okay i'm baffled. i've done some basic d-i tinkering. just added/removed packages, nothing abnormal. installation fails. apparently debootstrap can't install base-files on the first try
<xnox> directhex: can you paste your preseed?
<directhex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1436906/
<xnox> directhex: and what image are you preseeding? alternate/mini/server ?
<directhex> alternate.
 * xnox ponders if there is something else also selected by default in tasksel/first which you are now deselecting - e.g. base/core/something like that.
<directhex> just the basic debootstrap is failing from the cdr... hm. tinkering...
<cjwatson_> the installer syslog would help
<cjwatson> (but I'm on holiday today, about to take my daughter to speech therapy)
<cjwatson> nothing wrong in the preseed file, and tasksel is after base system installation so can't be relevant
<directhex> debootstrap's fine when <mirror> is on the web, but not when <mirror> is file:///cdrom, which clearly makes no sense when i didn't touch any of the base packages from the cd
<directhex> hmph
<cjwatson> one possible fragility that comes to mind is that it can be worth making sure the Packages file is sorted by package name
<cjwatson> but anyway, would need to see logs, failing that happy to debug an image directly if you can put it up for download (may take a little while since as I said on holiday)
 * cjwatson vanishes
<directhex> ...alphabetical Packages file? huh...
<infinity> directhex: Yeah, debootstrap installs packages in the order it finds them, and some hacks/assumptions in various bits take that into account.  Since the "real" Debian and Ubuntu archives and CDs are always in the same order, that mostly works.
<infinity> I'm with Colin, though, without logs, "debootstrap doesn't work" doesn't mean much.
<directhex> debootstrap isn't super verbose, even with --verbose. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1437097/
<xnox> bug 1001131 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1001131 in debootstrap (Ubuntu) "debootstrap fails to install customized Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001131
<directhex> xnox, yes, that's my bug
<xnox> directhex: since you have a reproducer =) you are in the best position to solve it generically =)
<xnox> ;-)
<directhex> well, either i could modify apt-ftparchive to always reorder its output in this edge case, or gently patch debootstrap with the proposed 2-line change
<directhex> the latter sounds somewhat more sane
<directhex> right, new iso
<directhex> ... not my day. main-menu segfaulting.
<xnox> *sigh* yeah, fridays are sometimes odd.
<directhex> maybe i should memtest my laptop whilst i'm at the shops
<mdeslaur> directhex: if you do, use precise and older...memtest86 has a nasty bug in quantal+
<directhex> progress! installer seemingly functional now, with patched debootstrap
<xnox> *win*
<directhex> and it's all thanks to xnox for finding that bug report. thanks xnox
 * xnox feels all special
<directhex> if this works to completion in the next 14 minutes then i don't need to worry about overtime.
<directhex> victory \o/
<infinity> What's this "overtime" thing he was talking about?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-12-16
<ali1234> http://askubuntu.com/questions/229600/installation-wizard-stuck
#ubuntu-installer 2013-12-09
<infinity> cjwatson: I just cleaned up the kernel NBS in trusty-proposed from -6, but I have to run out for a bit.  Can you do the ABI dump d-i upload when armhf publishes (or I can do it later tonight when I get home, whichever)?
<infinity> s/dump/bump/
<infinity> cjwatson: I suppose it's not urgent, as the autopkgtest stuff takes a while.  So, I can just do it when I get home.  Pretend I said nothing.
<infinity> I'll be up all night working on other things anyway.
<antarus> cjwatson: so I see a 3 year old library called debconf-dbus...
<antarus> cjwatson: is that thing still legit? :)
<cjwatson> antarus: duno
<cjwatson> *dunno
#ubuntu-installer 2013-12-10
<bdmurray> xnox: I've seen a few bug reports with the following in them "sudo: unable to stat /etc/sudoers: Permission denied"
<bdmurray> bug 1259470 for example
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1259470 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install crash when using filemanager to check on partition sizes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259470
<xnox> bdmurray: what's unclear if that's warning is from inside chroot /target, or from the live-cd (normal) /
<xnox> and the longs don't tell us that.
<xnox> in either case a valid sudoers should be available in both at all times.
<xnox> bdmurray: is this recent?
<bdmurray> xnox: that bug is recent and the first reporting of it appears to be from Jun 27
<bdmurray> dmurray@bizarro:/mnt/storage/bug-attachments$ find-errors.sh ubiquity 'unable to stat /etc/sudoers'
<bdmurray> LP: #1195460/UbiquitySyslog.txt:Jun 27 20:40:21 ubuntu ubiquity: sudo: unable to stat /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1195460 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "crash during install" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195460
<bdmurray> LP: #1241193/UbiquitySyslog.txt:Oct 17 20:20:55 ubuntu ubiquity: sudo: unable to stat /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1241193 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Trying to install 13.10 form live USB. Got past all setup, the installation just started." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241193
<xnox> my only thoughts are to inspect the recent code - i.e. ubuntuone plugin.
<antarus> is there seriously no good way to talk to debconf?
 * antarus grumbles
<infinity> antarus: debconf-communicate(1)?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-12-11
<cjwatson> antarus: or debconf-{get,set,set-selections}, or for longer stuff write a shell script that starts with ". /usr/share/debconf/confmodule" and use db_* commands, or ...
<cjwatson> or there's "import debconf" in python
<cjwatson> or Debconf::Client::ConfModule in perl
<sladen> AFAICT  {preseed/,}{file,url}={floppy://,/media,}   (ie anything non http://.../preseed.cfg) appears to be broken
<sladen> the logs saved out from the installer make no-mention of preseeding, except for the relay of  /proc/cmdline
<sladen> with  url=file://foo   and  foo/d-i/saucy/preseed.cfg  (a corrupted) file I can cause an error
<sladen> all other combinations fail silently
<sladen> even through execution of  fetch-url floppy /destination.cfg  does work
<sladen> qemu-system-i386 -drive file=disk.img,index=0,if=floppy -kernel linux -initrd initrd.gz -cdrom ~/Downloads/mini.iso -append "auto=true priority=critical url=floppy://foo"
<antarus> cjwatson: I'm writing go ;)
<antarus> cjwatson: it just just annyoing because I'd enjoy just spawning debconf-communication
<antarus> and using the 'protocol'
<antarus> but the protocol does not offer functoins like 'list'
<antarus> so I have to run debconf-get-selections
<antarus> parse the output
<cjwatson> list is a fairly evil thing to do in debconf most of the time anyway
<antarus> cjwatson: yeah we are doing evil stuff ;)
<antarus> cjwatson: I'm actually trying to migrate a bunch of stuff out of debconf, and into a new system that is slightly less...abrasive ;p
<infinity> This seems like a wheel that would be painful to reinvent, unless you intend to make it command-line/shell compatible, so you don't have to touch every maintainer script.
<infinity> At which point, it's still the same blocky wheel. :P
#ubuntu-installer 2013-12-12
<bdmurray> cjwatson: do you have any ideas about bug 1260107?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1260107 in system-config-kickstart (Ubuntu) "trusty version experiences a runtime error due to hwdata changes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260107
<cjwatson> I haven't looked at that package for years ...
<cjwatson> Video drivers probably aren't actually very useful in our configuration so maybe that should just be hacked out with a chainsaw
#ubuntu-installer 2014-12-08
<pseubodot> The 14.10 netinst (on amd64 and i386) complains about kernel module version mismatch and cannot complete installation; ('anna: WARNING ** no packages matching running kernel 3.16.0-24-generic in archive'). Netinst build is 352 (dated 22-Oct-2014). Same build on ca.archive.ubuntu.com and us.archive.ubuntu.com
<pseubodot> Is there a newer netboot.tar.gz available anywhere?
<pseubodot> email sent.
<infinity> pseubodot: I don't see why that would be.
<infinity> pseubodot: Wait, which installer are you using?  The 14.10 netboot hasn't changed since release, and is using -23, not -24
<infinity> pseubodot: Just tested a full install with the 14.10 netboot, and it went fine here.
<pseubodot> infinity: thanks. where did you download it from?
<infinity> pseubodot: From the archive.
<infinity> pseubodot: More curious about where you got yours from. :)
<pseubodot> IMAGE_URLS[0]="http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz"
<infinity> I just used linux and initrd.gz from the ubuntu-installer directory there, but that should match the tarball, I'd think.
<infinity> Grabbing the tarball to see what's in it. :P
<pseubodot> infinity: thanks. sorry for the trouble.
<infinity> Same kernel, different initrd.  That's curious.  But maybe it was repacked or something.
<infinity> I'll try with this one.
<infinity> pseubodot: How are you booting that?
<pseubodot> via TFTP, do you want the boot args?
<infinity> Hrm.  Kay, the tarball is also -23, as it should be, and working fine here.
<infinity> pseubodot: Are you sure you haven't replaced the kernel, or maybe are pointing to a different one by accident?
<pseubodot> infinity: Pulled down the netinst tarball, untarred it somewhere, then moved the contents elsewhere for booting
<pseubodot> infinity: I will download and try again, it may be a pebkac
<infinity> pseubodot: It kinda has to be.  This is working fine here.
<pseubodot> (the script untars it somewhere, but I push it in manually)
<infinity> pseubodot: Well, working fine plus, as I said, that d-i build hasn't changed since Utopic's release.  I'd expect much more vocal anger from more people if it was broken. :)
<pseubodot> infinity: :)
<pseubodot> infinity: thanks again, sorry for the trouble.
<infinity> pseubodot: S'ok.  I get pretty excitable when someone suggests d-i is broken in a released series. :)
#ubuntu-installer 2014-12-11
<psivaa_> cjwatson: an issue in the likes of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1359712 is impacting the trusty server installs again, not that it's urgent, but this has filed for a while now, wondering if this is going to mask any other issues
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1359712 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) ""base-installer: error: /cdrom/install/filesystem.squashfs has failed to be mounted as squashfs." is seen on trusty server instalaltions" [Undecided,Fix released]
<psivaa_> the console log is https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-server-amd64-smoke-default/275/consoleText and please let me know if you need more information
<cjwatson> psivaa_: I'm only doing installer stuff until the end of this year, please find new targets :)
<cjwatson> this is basically always kernel version desync
<cjwatson> infinity: ^- could you look at this?
<psivaa_> cjwatson: indeed :), will do.
<cjwatson> Yeah, that image has a mix of 3.13.0-40 and 3.13.0-43 udebs
<cjwatson> infinity: actually, never mind this time, I'll just upload a d-i bump
<cjwatson> infinity,psivaa_: some more in-depth diagnosis at the end of bug 1398478
<ubot2> bug 1398478 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "14.04.1 daily image fails to install on a ppc64el guest" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1398478
<cjwatson> psivaa_: ok, should hopefully be fixed with the next image
<psivaa_> cjwatson: thanks for that, i may be wrong but i had an understanding that the d-i was automatically kept up to date with the latest kernel version
<cjwatson> psivaa_: you were wrong :)
<cjwatson> it requires a sourceful upload
<psivaa_> cjwatson: ack, ack :D
<infinity> cjwatson: Hrm.  So, this d-i lockstep mess I accidentally created is another fine argument for britney-for-SRUs.
<infinity> cjwatson: Since I designed it specifically to block correctly in devel releases, and didn't even think about how it would play out in SRUs.  Whee.
<infinity> cjwatson: For now, though, I'll just remember to bump d-i in the LTS for which we're still building dailies.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-12-12
<goodwill> Cyphus: so what are the side effects?
<Cyphus> goodwill: I suppose it comes down to the fact that it sets the proxy for more than just the mirror.
<goodwill> right
<Cyphus> To me, "mirror/http/proxy" means it's going to use an HTTP proxy for apt stuff.
<goodwill> that is not surprizing, given the name of the setting
<Cyphus> But it affects wget.
<goodwill> right
<Cyphus> At this point I'd be interested in another setting that remains specific to apt, or a way to turn it off.
<Cyphus> I'm about to test running "unset http_proxy" as a late_command.
<goodwill> is there apt.conf in the installer?
<goodwill> if there is we can just drop a configuration there
<goodwill> and not mess with http
<Cyphus> I'll take a look there, thanks.
<goodwill> https://wiki.debian.org/ConfigPackages
<goodwill> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=642159
<ubot2> Debian bug 642159 in choose-mirror "debian-installer preseed broken with apt-cacher-ng mirror" [Normal,Open]
<goodwill> yup
<goodwill> Cyphus: can you give the link to the ubuntu mini.iso we have
<Cyphus> one sec
<Cyphus> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz
<Cyphus> looks like the latest is 12.04.05, FYI
<goodwill> yup ...
<Cyphus> goodwill: Are we going to update the mini.iso at some point to account for multipath updates?
<goodwill> yes
<goodwill> has anyone configured ubuntu-installer to use apt-cacher-ng only for installs?
<goodwill> CarlFK: :) ^^^
<CarlFK> hey goodwill.   years ago (4?) I tried various local apt things.  apt-cacher for sure, and I think apt-cacher-ng.   I settled on https://launchpad.net/squid-deb-proxy
<goodwill> CarlFK: the current problem is that d-i mirror/http/proxy sets the http_proxy setting for the whole install ...
<CarlFK> yeah.. pretty sure that bit me
<goodwill> CarlFK: I am trying to figure out if a proxy setting can be setup for like anna installs
<goodwill> and so on
<goodwill> CarlFK: let me guess you set up a squid serve thet did a bypass for some thing but not others?
<CarlFK> ":Copied from an Ubuntu bug report"  https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=642159
<ubot2> Debian bug 642159 in choose-mirror "debian-installer preseed broken with apt-cacher-ng mirror" [Normal,Open]
<CarlFK> anyone have the Ubuntu bug report?
<goodwill> Cyphus: ? ^^ ?
<Cyphus> CarlFK: You mean the Ubuntu version of the Debian one you just linked?
<CarlFK> right
<Cyphus> No, but I can look.
<Cyphus> CarlFK: http://pad.lv/568704
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 568704 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "debian-installer preseed "d-i mirror/http/proxy" sets env http_proxy" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<CarlFK> huh.  1/2 surprised I didn't leave some notes
<goodwill> Cyphus: so we have to think on this one
<Cyphus> goodwill: At this point, I'm interested in the settings used here: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=642159#15
<ubot2> Debian bug 642159 in choose-mirror "debian-installer preseed broken with apt-cacher-ng mirror" [Normal,Open]
<Cyphus> Seems like a valid alternate.
<CarlFK> ah.. I just let wget hit my squid, which then hit's the local web server.  lame, but works.
<goodwill> right
<goodwill> hmmm
<goodwill> or use early command to create wrappers for anna, anna-installer and so on
<goodwill> hmmm
<goodwill> Cyphus: we can use squid to send all the package downloads to apt-cacher and rest just do a transparent pass
<Cyphus> True
#ubuntu-installer 2015-12-07
<xnox> mpt, good morning! =)
<mpt> XNOX
<xnox> mpt, have you seen plans to enforce kernel module signature verification, and subsequent option to disable doing that in the ubiquity installer? =)
<mpt> xnox, no, I have not seen it and don’t know what it is
<xnox> mpt, i shall take some screenshots for you to cringe at =)
<mpt> ok :-)
<xnox> mpt, https://goo.gl/photos/tBPoEqMtZwxEXn3K9 is approximate screenshot
<xnox> the password fields follow similar to the others and flick through matching/non-matching/strong on the side.
<xnox> the learn-more button opens a modal dialog with paragraphs of gibberish.
<xnox> gibberish is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubiquity/disable-verification/+merge/278668 scroll down to debian/ubiquity.templates file with loads of new gibberish.
<xnox> i'll try to get proper screenshots shortly.
<mpt> crikey
<stevenm_> anyone here familiar with ubiquity's file...  ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py  ?
<stevenm_> specifically the very bottom (ok_handler_... i'm trying to determine what extractly is done differently about a ubuntu 14.04 install when choosing the non-free option
<xnox> yes we are, what about it?
<stevenm_> that bit just seems to set the variable the installer uses - i'd like to see what it actually does
<xnox> it sets debian-installer / debconf values that are used by other d-i components during installation.
<stevenm_> where I can see that?
<xnox> stevenm_, do grep for 'nonfree' to see things it affects.
<xnox> scripts/plugininstall.py
<stevenm_> yeah I have already, it isn't clear
<xnox> scripts/simple-plugins
<stevenm_> ok i'll look around there - thanks
<xnox> stevenm_, it runs ubuntu-drivers to install proprietary things (e.g. nvidia graphics drivers)
<xnox> and i think it used to install ubuntu-restricted-extras package, but let me check that.
<stevenm_> essentially if someone hasn't chosen that option... i'm wondering what things someone could enter in to a terminal directly after installing - that would do the same thing
<xnox> sorry ubuntu-restricted-addons
<xnox> carefully hidden in restricted_package_name variable as kubuntu has a different addons package.
<stevenm_> yeah that package i know about -but i think it does other things too
<xnox> open unity, search for additional drivers - install optional drivers
<xnox> open software centre - search for "ubuntu-restricted-addons" install it
<stevenm_> not terminal though
<xnox> open source source - enable restricted/universe/multiverse, if disabled.
<stevenm_> and jockey has gone hasn't it?
<xnox> that's it.
<xnox> not source source - but "software sources"
<stevenm_> i'm still going to go about seeing it for myself
<stevenm_> but thanks
<xnox> one can do same from terminal.
<xnox> no jockeys is long dead, $ ubuntu-drivers is the brave new world.
<xnox> $ ubuntu-drivers list
<stevenm_> so your saying if someone installed regular ubuntu 14.04 without the tickbox.... a quick 'apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-addons ubuntu-drivers' would do everything?
<xnox> for me it offers to only install intel-microcode, and that's it.
<stevenm_> oh after first enabling multiverse/universe/restricted
<xnox> and well, modify software sources to include componetsn, install addons package with like apt-get.
<xnox> no
<xnox> yes, enable componets.
<xnox> ubuntu-drivers is always installed, one would need to run it and choose to install things it offers to install, if one deems that to be a good fit.
<stevenm_> looks like the main operation is in the 'run' function
<xnox> e.g. $ sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<xnox> and yeah, that's about it.
<stevenm_> does uniquity do all 3?  universe, multiverse & resritced? or just 1 or 2 of them?
<stevenm_> it sounds like this would do everything...
<stevenm_> add-apt-repository universe; add-apt-repository restricted; add-apt-repository multiverse; apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-addons; ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<stevenm_> (as root)
<xnox> we enable main and universe by default, and we enable all 4 for "3rd party blah blah" checkbox.
<stevenm_> ah ok so...
<stevenm_> add-apt-repository restricted; add-apt-repository multiverse; apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-addons; ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<xnox> yes, thats all.
 * xnox guesses we have restricted by default, but one OEM preseed to have e.g. main only
<xnox> stevenm_, for automation that would do it, yes.
<stevenm_> i'd still feel happier seeing it in the code :P thanks though
<xnox> add-apt-repository should be smart about re-enabling already enabled restricted/universe, so wouldn't hurt to run that too.
<xnox> stevenm_, hehe. well it's all doing funny things via debconf database, to pass things from ubiquity, to debian-installer (which ubiquity runs in portions, wrapped in file descriptors)
<xnox> open a bug/request to get it traced if you really want to. it's "obvious" to ubiquity/d-i developers.... not so much for just any ordinary programmer.
<cyphermox> xnox: I updated the branch to account for d-i component merges I've been doing
<cyphermox> still need to test build it now again to make sure there aren't other missing files like this, but I'm confident it should work
#ubuntu-installer 2015-12-08
<xnox> cyphermox, ack, thanks. let me continue that.
<xnox> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
 * xnox is confused why make -C d-i update doesn't work for me =(
<cjwatson> bootstrap archive lying around somewhere?
<cjwatson> since it'll be grabbing stuff from the system apt config
<xnox> ah
 * xnox enables -updates & -security pockets.... cause this desktop used to run devel, but now is running wily and kind of needs those.....
<xnox> are http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/?C=M;O=D meant to be updated?
<cjwatson> xnox: no, that's only an archive of logs from before building in LP
<xnox> ack.
<cyphermox> xnox: if it helps I already had it build in a PPA...
<cyphermox> https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+archive/ubuntu/installer-dev/+sourcepub/5755722/+listing-archive-extra
<cyphermox> it also requires mokutil though, for which the MIR might have just been acked
<samson-uo> Hi all, can someone point out where I should be looking to figure out how autopartitioning works? I'm trying to figure out if/when ubiquity decides to create a separate /boot partition.
<superm1> cyphermox: so the intention is that if secure boot is enabled then only load signed kernel is what's causing this change?
<cyphermox> samson-uo: you want to look at the partman-auto package
<superm1> has there been any discussion about ways to extend the trust onto third party modules that are in archive at least?  building them on launchpad with new kernel or something similar?
<cyphermox> superm1: for my ubiquity branch?
<superm1> yeah
<cyphermox> so, yeah, only when booted in UEFI *and* when secure boot is enabled
<superm1> so with that combination it won't be possible to say install an aftermarket NVIDIA kernel module
<cyphermox> well, yes
<cyphermox> that's why there is a prompt for a password to disable secureboot
<cyphermox> with it, you'd be back to the current state of things
<superm1> you can't programatically turn off secure boot though, that will require going into the BIOS to change the setting
<cyphermox> ah, shim does have some logic for this
<superm1> for turning off secure boot?
<cyphermox> not quite disabling secure boot in the BIOS, but not failing validation
<superm1> oh....
<superm1> it's cheating gotcha :)
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> by the time you're in shim, it's not the BIOS itself doing validation but shim doing it for us
<superm1> right.  if you're breaking the trust relationship at the shim level why not instead generate a machine specific key for third party modules and sign the kernel modules with that key during build?
<cyphermox> that is one possibility for the future yes
<cyphermox> you still need to hook up importing the machine key, kind of similarly to disabling validation in shim
<superm1> yeah i guess it's a very similar end result
#ubuntu-installer 2015-12-10
<slashd> I have a preseed trying to configure two differents disks, I haven't been able to make it works until I configure the second disk using the 'late_command' ref: http://askubuntu.com/questions/542327/how-do-i-preseed-partman-recipe-two-disks
<slashd> is there a bug or preseed limitation to configure two disks ?
<slashd> I think I found my answer : B.4.6. Partitioning
<slashd> Using preseeding to partition the harddisk is very much limited to what is supported by partman-auto. You can choose to partition either existing free space on a disk or a whole disk. The layout of the disk can be determined by using a predefined recipe, a custom recipe from a recipe file or a recipe included in the preconfiguration file. It is currently not possible to partition multiple disks using preseeding.
<slashd> https://www.debian.org/releases/lenny/ia64/apbs04.html.en
<lborda> slashd, sweet :)
#ubuntu-installer 2015-12-11
<marlinc> Any chance of Canonical adding ZFS support to the Ubuntu desktop and server installers?
<tsimonq2> +1
<tsimonq2> that would be a great answer
#ubuntu-installer 2015-12-12
<cyphermox> marlinc: tsimonq2: I've been asked about ZFS support, we'll do it eventually but it isn't on my priority list yet, so YMMV. could be that someone else is taking care of it though, but I think there are still some kernel bits to fix first anyway
<cyphermox> if you were so enclined as to give it a shot it should be feasible, there already exists a partman-zfs with the right magic to make it possible to do partitioning, and logic in other places like grub-installer to DTRT, so it's not necessarily very far from working
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: would this be an Ubuntu thing, or should coordination be done with Debian folks?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-12-12
<dany1976_hhh> hi
<dany1976_hhh> pls help
<dany197666666> i have RTL8187SE
<dany197666666>  em wind its ok
<dany197666666>  but here im weak segnal
#ubuntu-installer 2017-12-14
<eoli3n> Hi
<eoli3n> i come from #ubuntu-devel : cjwatson
<eoli3n> i'm scripting a tricky kickstart file
<eoli3n> here the file : https://ptpb.pw/hmoi
<eoli3n> i'm searching how to make partitioning automatic, without prompting anything AND use an existing sfdisk partition as a blank one (windows)
<eoli3n> as it is, i was hoping that it pass without prompting, but it still does
<eoli3n> cjwatson: a simple question, i dont find wait means : 500 10000 1000000 ext3
<eoli3n> in https://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=d-i/debian-installer.git;a=blob;f=doc/devel/partman-auto-recipe.txt;h=bc8b541c59b319147db652f8db01f5c4f427b249;hb=HEAD
<eoli3n> the explaination is poor
<eoli3n> "Here the root partition must be at least 500 mb"
<eoli3n> what means 10000 and 1000000
<eoli3n> ?
<eoli3n> another example : 64 512 300% linux-swap : "swap partition ranges from 64 mb to 3 times the system's ram"
<eoli3n> so what means 512 ? it's just a factor ?
<eoli3n> 300% of 512MB ?
<cjwatson> sorry, out of time to help here
<cjwatson> I hope somebody else can pick this up
<eoli3n> cjwatson: understand, thx again
<eoli3n> is there any way to create partitions with sfdisk, then ask for debian installer to use them with partman ?
<CarlFK> eoli3n: I've seen this come up - I don't personally do it, but google "di early_command disk"
<eoli3n> CarlFK: thx but i already use this
<eoli3n> my question is more tricky
<eoli3n> please look at https://ptpb.pw/hmoi
<eoli3n> the problematic part now is "then ask for debian installer to use them with partman"
<CarlFK> ah, you don't know what the label is?
<eoli3n> i know what is a label, but i use it as : https://ptpb.pw/gkU2
<eoli3n> but that's not the point
<eoli3n> "/" is a string
<eoli3n> i dont get why you ask for that, there's not label in my paste
<CarlFK> im not sure what isn't working
<eoli3n> tell me ?
<eoli3n> the fact is that the installer prompt to ask me for manual partitionning
<CarlFK> ah, you don't want the installer to create partitions, because you already did, right ?
<eoli3n> yep
<eoli3n> is there a way CarlFK ?
<eoli3n> OR i want the installer to keep my sda1 as is, and create all others partitions
<eoli3n> hm... i fail in something
<eoli3n> even with preseed partman-auto/choose_recipe select atomic
<eoli3n> it still prompt
<eoli3n> https://ptpb.pw/UH4X
<CarlFK> https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apbs01.html.en#preseed-limitations
<CarlFK> "You must (re)partition an entire disk or use available free space on a disk; it is not possible to use existing partitions.  "
<eoli3n> rrr ok
<eoli3n> last idea
<eoli3n> if i use fdisk, it's to be able to create the exact same sda1, in sectors unit
<CarlFK> but.. someone worked around it  https://askubuntu.com/questions/191849/how-to-use-existing-partition-in-preseeded-installation
<eoli3n> huhu
<eoli3n> i read it
<eoli3n> "my post"... its extremly complex
<CarlFK> yep
<eoli3n> so with debian installer, no kickstart --onpart and no existing part with preseed
<eoli3n> so i'm fucked
<eoli3n> my last chance
<eoli3n> is to be able, as said, to create with debian-installer a part in sectors unit
<eoli3n> "You must (re)partition an entire disk or use available free space on a disk; it is not possible to use existing partitions."
<eoli3n> is meaningless
<eoli3n> "use available free space on a disk"
<eoli3n> i want it
<eoli3n> i do not want to "use existing partitions"
<eoli3n> just want to use free space
<eoli3n> and let the actual part as is
<eoli3n> so not meaningless
<eoli3n> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1269334
<eoli3n> it wooooooorks
<CarlFK> eoli3n: how did you do it?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-12-15
<eoli3n> CarlFK: https://ptpb.pw/_1X5
<eoli3n> the key is : preseed partman-auto/init_automatically_partition select biggest_free
<eoli3n> and preseed partman-auto/choose_recipe select atomic
<eoli3n> which result by keeping sda1 as is, and create atomic install in the rest of the disk
